# Biken in und um Itzehoe



## Redshort1887 (24. November 2010)

Moin moin!

Kommende Woche werde ich meine neue Stelle in Itzehoe antreten und aus meinem geliebten Göttingen verschwinden 
Die zwei Male die ich in Itzehoe gewesen bin, habe ich nicht wirklich viel auf Bike-Möglichkeiten achten können jedoch festgestellt, dass es schon den ein oder anderen Hügel gibt und Google Earth zeigt auch relativ große zusammenhängende Waldgebiete an.
Kennt sich da jemand von euch aus und hat ggf. sogar ne Bike-Truppe der ich mich anschließen kann? Da ich in Göttingen weiterhin eine Wohnung haben werde, stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich die 1-2 Male die ich im Monat her komme das Bike eher in GÖ oder IZ nutzen würde und es ggf. am WE direkt beim Umzug mitnehem oder hier lasse.
Freue mich über reichlich Rückmeldungen


----------



## Tomcatpilot (27. November 2010)

Ich wohn zwar nicht in Itzehoe, aber seit ca nem Monat in Neumünster. Suche auch noch Leute, um mal gemeinsam zu biken. Wir können uns ja mal irgendwo treffen, und uns die Gegend anschaun, falls hier sonst niemand eine Idee hat..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

Von der Schweiz hier her ? Das ist ja ne Veränderung.
Willkommen in der Schwalestadt. 

Hier zu biken ist schon nicht sooo aufregend.
Fahre aber öfters in Kiel.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Tomcatpilot (27. November 2010)

Naja, davor hab ich in Hessen gewohnt, im Vogelsberg, dann halt 2 Jahre Schweiz, und jetzt bin ich hier. Klingt zwar jetzt irgendwie paranoid, aber ich mag das Flachland lieber

Kiel hat nur den FR Spot, oder?


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

Hey - bin gebürtiger Hesse. War gerade letztes WE bei Teilen der family im VB - in Grebenhain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kiel fahren wir ganz normale Tour - ca. 1,5-2 Std. bisschen Asphalt ( muss ) viel Wald. Sogar etwas rauf und runter. danach auf Bierchen und evtl. Currywurst in den Shrevenpark.  Kiel hat ne kleine Strecke. Aktuellen Zustand weiß ich jetzt nicht. Hat bisschen was von nem Slopestyle-track.
Hier in NMS fahre ich meist stumpf Kilometer.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (27. November 2010)

Ist ja lustig, ich hab in Gedern gewohnt, und war auch oft auf dem Vulkanradweg (auch oft mit Inlineskates). Die Region da ist echt sehr schön zum Biken.

Würd mich gern mal einer Tour anschliessen. Alleine bin ich oft zu faul


----------



## sramx9 (27. November 2010)

Wenn Kiel mal wieder ansteht melde ich mich. Kann aber dauern wegen Wetter.
Derzeit zickt auch die Gesundheit rum.
Der VB ist aber garantiert interessanter als NMS und Umgebung zum biken. 

Aber die Leute Richtung Itzehoe können sich auch gerne mal melden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Die Gegend kenn ich auch gar nicht.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (27. November 2010)

Ja, aber man kann nicht alles haben.  Leider siehts da mit Arbeit nicht so toll aus. Hab meine Freizeit mehr im Auto und der Bahn zugebracht, als mir lieb war. Das ist hier schon besser. Und man hats nicht weit zum Meer.

Sorry, an alle aus Itzehoe, ich wollte den Thread nicht hijacken
Wir können trotzdem gern mal die Gegend bei euch erkunden.


----------



## plattbarft (28. November 2010)

Eins der größeren Waldstücke, die man bei google earth in der Nähe von Itzehoe sieht, ist der Schierenwald. Da ist man gerade durch in nicht mal 10 Minuten. Kann man ein bißchen kreuz und quer fahren.
Direkt um Itzehoe sind nur kleinere Waldstücke.
Ich kämpfe mich gerade Richtung Naturpark Aukrug durch.
Höchste Erhebung ist hier der Boxberg.
Da kann man ein bißchen Spaß haben, wenn man den Berg 2-3 mal hoch und runter fährt.

Letztendlich bleibt nicht viel mehr als sich ab und zu mal ins Auto zu setzen und die weitere Gegend zu erkunden.

Kiel klingt auch interessant, war ich noch nicht zum Biken.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. November 2010)

Kiel ist definitiv spannender, als NMS oder Itzehoe.

Wenn Ihr Bock habt, einfach mal mit uns mitfahren und verabreden:
jeden
Donnerstag Nightride 17.30 ab Velocenter/Knooper Weg
und/oder
Sonntag 10.00 ab Bresthalle/Lantziusstraße. Fahren XC und ein bisserl technisch.

Mehr hier: ww.rg-kiel.de

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Th.S16 (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin !
@ redshort1887 
Auch sehr nett sind die Hüttener Berge. Das Gebiet rund um den Aschberg und den Heidberg ist bestens für eine lockere MTB-Tour geeignet. 
Ein Versuch lohnt allemal !! 

Gruß , 
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshort1887 (1. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Anregungen. Ich werde mich am Wochenende mal mit den genannten "Regionen" befassen. Mal schauen ob ich bock habe selber zu fahren oder ob ich nur GE zu Rate ziehen


----------



## fiddel (2. Dezember 2010)

ich weiß zwar nicht in wie fern es dich betrift aber ich komme aus hohenlockstedt ein ort weiter von itzehoe und fahre dh...
in malente gibt es einen spot.
in hohenlockstedt bauen wir im frühjahr einen pumptrack! in lägerdorf wird demnächst eine bmx bahn gebaut mit umkleiden etc. wenn du zeit hast helfen willst usw meld dich


----------



## Tomcatpilot (5. Dezember 2010)

Jau, meine gesundheitliche Situation hat sich auch mal grade gegen Biken verschworen...

Meine Schulter ist im Eimer, und am 11.1. lande ich erstmal unter dem Messer. Wenn ich Pech hab, ist dann länger nix mit Biken..

Ich schau trotzdem weiter rein, und hoff, es wird alles nicht so schlimm


----------



## Redshort1887 (6. Dezember 2010)

fiddel schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht in wie fern es dich betrift aber ich komme aus hohenlockstedt ein ort weiter von itzehoe und fahre dh...
> in malente gibt es einen spot.
> in hohenlockstedt bauen wir im frühjahr einen pumptrack! in lägerdorf wird demnächst eine bmx bahn gebaut mit umkleiden etc. wenn du zeit hast helfen willst usw meld dich


Nen Pumptrack ist immer nice. Wir sollten den Threat mal oben halten damit er nicht in den Tiefen des Forums versinkt. Von Hohenlockstedt habe ich schon gelesen (hier in IZ). Momentan spricht das Wetter aber ohne eher gegen alles mir noch Spaß macht...und ich fahre echt bei fast jedem Wetter. Von Malente habe ich schon gelesen. Ist halt nicht eben um die Ecke. Wollte ursprünglich nächstes Jahr auf nen Fully umsteigen, dann aber auch eher Enduro. Da ich nun aber hier im Norden gelandet bin, weiß ich nicht wie sich das lohnt...viel ausfahren könnte ich den Hobel dann nicht wirklich (zumindest nicht mal eben nach Feierabend im geeignetten Gelände). Aber mein Hardtail ja ich gerne mal übern Pumptrack und wäre auch immer mal beim Schaufeln dabei


----------



## sramx9 (6. Dezember 2010)

Malente musste nächstes jahr mal hin. Können ja ab NMS zusammen fahren.
Kann man auch mit nem Enduro fahren ( mache ich ja auch )
Aber sonst braucht man in S-H nicht unbedingt mehr als nen AM - das stimmt schon.


----------



## plattbarft (12. Dezember 2010)

Da wollt ihr ausgerechnet in dem Ort, der für seine Spaten berühmt ist, einen Pumptrack buddeln...
Siehe hier: www.baackspaten.de

Ich wohne ca. 6km von Holo entfernt, wenn's zeitlich passt, könnte ich mit anpacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terry007 (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

Itzehoe? Freiwillig? Na denn mal los... 
Also in Hamburg ist auch einiges los und von Itzehoe kann man das schon ab und zu mal machen. Gerade Harburger Berge und so... Bin von Itzehoe nach Friedrichstadt gezogen, hier ist es noch schlimmer, Biketechnisch...
In Itzehoe kenne ich mich im "Tegelhörner Wald" noch am besten aus weil ich da mit dem Hund öfter mal los war. Könnten uns mal treffen, bin allerdings nicht sonderlich in Form  
Würd mich freuen, habe hier oben noch niemand zum Biken gefunden. 

Gruß Terry

PS: Die Strecken die ich da kenne kann man auch locker mit einem Hardtail fahren


----------



## plattbarft (15. Dezember 2010)

Bin gerne bei Touren um Itzehoe dabei, wenn's zeitlich passt.
Und die Wälder einigermaßen befahrbar sind...


----------



## Terry007 (15. Dezember 2010)

Ja cool es werden immer mehr, Gemeinschaft kann ja auch über die ein oder andere landschaftliche Schwäche hinweg trösten


----------



## Katawompus (15. Dezember 2010)

Erst mal Moin alle zusammen,
bin das erste mal in diesem Forum.
Fahre seit gut 4 Jahren Bike, überwiegend in/um Itzehoe. Ab und an mal ein paar schöne Trails im Harz.
Es gibt tatsächlich einige schöne Touren rund um Itzehoe mit einigen auch durchaus technischen Spielereien.
Wenn das Wetter es zuläßt bin ich bei einer Tour oder so gerne dabei. Fahre z. Zt ein Fully von Transalp 24 mit 140 mm.


----------



## Redshort1887 (16. Dezember 2010)

Sauber! Ich bin überrascht doch eine recht gute Resonanz auf diesen Thread zu bekommen. Nun muss in der Tat mal das Wetter etwas beständiger werden


----------



## sramx9 (16. Dezember 2010)

Wieso beständig*ER* ? Ist doch beständig   .....   sch....ße


----------



## Deichhahn (20. Dezember 2010)

moin, ich glaube mit ein paar asphalt tranfers kriegt man in iz und umgebung schon ne nette tour zusammen.
vom klosterholz nach holo hungriger wolf über lola nach oeschebüttel und rosdorf(bei kellinghusen)
die gegend um rosdorf hat schon eine ansprechendere topographie

iss schon klar, das wir hier nicht im gebirge sind!

aber um im winter mit der grundlage zu beginnen, schon nicht übel.


----------



## Terry007 (20. Dezember 2010)

Ja ist doch super wann gehts los? 
Dieses Jahr bin ich leider ein wenig indisponiert. Aber an einem 
Januar Wochenende wäre es doch klasse, genau der richtige Anfang...
Wenn das bald nicht besser wird, denke ich sollten wir aufhören uns die Ausfahrten vom Wetter diktieren zu lassen! 

Gruß Terry


----------



## plattbarft (21. Dezember 2010)

Januar klingt nicht schlecht.
Aufgrund meiner derzeit nicht ganz schnee-kompatiblen Bereifung bin ich jedoch etwas wetterabhängig.


----------



## Terry007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Werde mir jetzt Spike Reifen bestellen, ich halt es nicht mehr aus, ich muss hier raus! 


"Das wollte ich nicht,
ich sehe wieder wieder Licht,
das war nicht ich,
das war die Panik in mir.
Sie ist einfach explodiert,
ich kann nichts dafür..."
(Madsen mit: Panik) zu geil 

Ich bitte die kleine Ausschweifung zu entschuldigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terry007 (21. Dezember 2010)

Nee ist schon okay wegen Wetter und so aber erst heute Nacht kam wieder eine ganze Ladung runter bevor das alles weg ist und das was noch kommen wird, ist Ostern fürchte ich... Aber ich bin auch sehr gut darin mich zu irren... Schau ma ma


----------



## Deichhahn (25. Dezember 2010)

wieso vom wetter diktieren lassen? snow biken ist ddoch lustig- fahrtechnik und sturztraining in einem.

vor weihnachten hab ich nen nightride in der halloh und um stormsteich gemacht, cooles abenteuer

schöne fest tage für alle


----------



## Terry007 (25. Dezember 2010)

Ja Danke gleichfalls,
bin gerade in Oldenburg (Bremen) und war gestern mal los, das empfand ich eher als nervig, gerade bei festgetrampelten hubeligen schnee.
Bin da total rumgeeiert, die Leute an deinen in vorbei fuhr haben sich gewundert das das überhaupt funktioniert und ich auch. Wenn man strecken hat wo man sein eigene Spur fahren kann ist es bestimmt besser. Aber am Stormsteich sind auch meist viele leute spazieren oder ging das gut?


----------



## Deichhahn (25. Dezember 2010)

ging ganz gut, da es später am abend war und die schneedecke somit noch jungfräulich, gegen das rumgehoppel auf den festgefrorenen spuren helfen gute reifen und luftdruck absenken.
ich fahr nobby nic evo und hinten hab ich das profil in die laufrichtung für forne gedreht.

das geht ganz gut- bin damit auch schon letzten winter als fahrradkurier in iz unterwegs gewesen!


----------



## Redshort1887 (26. Dezember 2010)

Den Nobby Nic will ich mir für eher "tourenlastige" Ausfahrten Anfang des Jahres dann auch zulegen. Eben fahre ich noch den High Roller, der mir aber etwas zu viel Rollwiderstand im "Flachen" hat


----------



## Terry007 (30. Dezember 2010)

Joa denn mal guten Rutsch, ne, aber übertreibt es nicht. In Friedrichstadt haben wir gerade gute null Grad und es wird übelst glatt...


----------



## plattbarft (31. Dezember 2010)

Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr für euch!!!
Wir sehen uns dann in 2011 auf den hoffentlich bald schneefreien Trails um Itzehoe und beim Buddeln in Holo.


----------



## Redshort1887 (27. Februar 2011)

So langsam aber sicher wirds auch für meinen Geschmack wieder mit dem Wetter. Kann sich also nur noch um eine Tage bis wenige Wochen bei mir handeln


----------



## Terry007 (2. März 2011)

Das Wetter ist schon okay aber mir hat der Winter ein geschientes Handgelenk verpasst, ich habe also noch etwas länger Pause .
Jetzt werdet ihr sagen:" Du hast doch zwei Hände"  
Ja Jungs das habe ich auch schon gedacht aber wenn ich mich mit der Schiene lang mache ist der Bock fett. Denn dreht mein Arbeitgeber glaube ich ab. Das war jetzt zwar ein Arbeitsunfall aber dafür hatte ich davor schon eine Rippenprellung vom biken... 


Wünsch euch viel Spass und bleibt heile neh

Terry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terry007 (15. März 2011)

Ich dachte ihr geht mal auf Piste aber is ja garnix los hier, nachher ist der Thread schon in der versenkung verschwunden bis ich wieder gesund bin das geht doch nich...


----------



## plattbarft (16. März 2011)

Ich bin auch noch an dem Thread dran, und scharre schon mit den Füßen.
Mir fehlt momentan ein bißchen die Zeit zum Biken.
Letztes  WE war ich für die DIMB auf 'ner Messe in Bremen, dieses WE wird es  allenfalls für 'ne kleine Runde bei mir vor der Haustür reichen, aber  dann wird die Saison eröffnet.
Also auf bald...


----------



## Terry007 (16. März 2011)

Bei mir wird es wohl noch länger dauern, aber ich habe heute wieder mit dem schwimmen angefangen. Das war auch gut so, habe einen ordentlichen Muskelkater. 
Die Ärzte haben festgestellt das ich schon einen alten bruch im Handgelenk hatte (vom dem ich nichts wusste) der auch immer noch da ist aber ich hatte damit ja keine Probleme. Um das wieder hinzubekommen wäre ich nochmal 4 Monate ausser Gefecht und es ist noch nicht raus ob es auch wirklich klappen würde. 
Ich lass das erstmal so, wenn die schmerzen garnicht mehr weg gehen dann kann ich darüber ja immernoch nachdenken. Jetzt muss mal die neue Absplitterung verheilen. Und ich hoffe das die alte Sache denn auch wieder ruhe gibt.
Aber das dauert wohl noch. Aber ich bleib drann neh...


----------



## Katawompus (26. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ist ja ein wenig ruhig geworden hier. 
Wetter soll trocken bleiben morgen. Werde eine Runde um Itzehoe drehen. Kleine Wege, Pfade, bisschen Technisches, soweit das hier geht. Bin um 13.00 Uhr oben am Lidel-Parkplatz in der Schenefeder Chaussee /Lise-Meitner Str. Schwarzes Fully , rot-silberner Helm.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren. So 2-3 Std und ca. 30 km.


----------



## Terry007 (27. März 2011)

Ich hoffe ein ander mal, bin gesundheitlich noch nicht so weit ;( Have a nice ride (oder so) 






PS: ich halte hier die Stellung aber die Resonanz ist kläglich, dabei bin ich noch nicht mal mehr Itzehoeer


----------



## plattbarft (27. März 2011)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist ja ein wenig ruhig geworden hier.
> Wetter soll trocken bleiben morgen. Werde eine Runde um Itzehoe drehen. Kleine Wege, Pfade, bisschen Technisches, soweit das hier geht. Bin um 13.00 Uhr oben am Lidel-Parkplatz in der Schenefeder Chaussee /Lise-Meitner Str. Schwarzes Fully , rot-silberner Helm.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren. So 2-3 Std und ca. 30 km.



Wäre gern mitgekommen. Heute fehlt mir etwas die Zeit. Kommendes WE ist noch Luft. Poste einfach, wenn Du fahren möchtest. Ich behalte das hier im Auge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (27. März 2011)

Ja, mach ich.
Werde mich nachher mal auf den Weg machen. Wetter ist ja super. Euch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Redshort1887 (27. März 2011)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ist ja ein wenig ruhig geworden hier.
> Wetter soll trocken bleiben morgen. Werde eine Runde um Itzehoe drehen. Kleine Wege, Pfade, bisschen Technisches, soweit das hier geht. Bin um 13.00 Uhr oben am Lidel-Parkplatz in der Schenefeder Chaussee /Lise-Meitner Str. Schwarzes Fully , rot-silberner Helm.
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mitzufahren. So 2-3 Std und ca. 30 km.


Moin, hab deinen Post grad erst gelesen, liege aber auch mit ner Erkältung flach. Ich würd die kommenden Wochen mal bescheid geben wenns bei mir passt.


----------



## timeout (2. April 2011)

Redshort1887 schrieb:


> Sauber! Ich bin überrascht doch eine recht gute Resonanz auf diesen Thread zu bekommen. Nun muss in der Tat mal das Wetter etwas beständiger werden



ich will auch noch 

ich wohn die nächsten ~6 monate in Itzehoe und kann es kaum fassen ein solch rauschendes topic gefunden zu haben! wobei mir hier in Kiel für itzehoe ungefähr zu jedem freizeit-thema absoluter stillstand prophezeit wurde -> weil da einfach ÜBERHAUPTNIX geht, hiess es.

würde mich sehr freuen mit orts/trailkundigen mal eine runde zu drehen 

greetz
timeout


----------



## plattbarft (2. April 2011)

Habe heute mal eine nette Runde im Naturpark Aukrug gedreht.
Wanderwege an der Bünzener Au.
Schon schön..


----------



## Terry007 (2. April 2011)

Cooler Beitrag Plattbarft, 
war ja auch richtig cooles Wetter heute.
Habe mich heute im Garten augestobt aber da ist noch kein Land in Sicht...


----------



## Katawompus (8. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
plane am Sonntag wieder eine Runde um Itzehoe zu fahren.
Wollte wieder um 13.00 am Lidel-Parkplatz Edendorfer Chaussee starten, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Am liebsten kleine Wege und Trails mit kleinen "technischen Happen". Ist einer von euch dabei?


----------



## plattbarft (9. April 2011)

Guter Plan!

Eigentlich...
Bin am Sonntag schon zum Biken in den Harbuger Bergen verabredet.

Würde mir aber schon mal den kommenden Sonntag vormerken.


----------



## Katawompus (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich mal wieder
habe vor, am So. wieder einer Tour um/durch Itzehoe zu fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Bin ansonsten wieder um 13.oo Uhr am Parkplatz Lidl Schenefelder Chaussee / Lise-Meitner-Str. , so nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## plattbarft (16. April 2011)

Wenn nichts dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei.
Reise mit dem Auto an.
Ältere Renault Scenic in dunkelblau.
BMC Fully
Wär doch schön, wenn's endlich mal klappt.
Bin gegen Sonntag 12:00 noch mal im Forum, falls sich was ändert


----------



## Katawompus (16. April 2011)

Wenns bei mir nicht hinhaut poste ich auch vorher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (17. April 2011)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich mal wieder
> habe vor, am So. wieder einer Tour um/durch Itzehoe zu fahren. Hat jemand Interesse? Bin ansonsten wieder um 13.oo Uhr am Parkplatz Lidl Schenefelder Chaussee / Lise-Meitner-Str. , so nichts dazwischen kommt.



Habe mich dann heute unter ortskundiger Führung auf die Trails in und um Itzehoe begeben.
Ich war erstaunt und hochauf begeistert.
Achtung Fotos:








Ich kann mich hier nur für die ortskundige Führung bedanken und hoffe, dass sich mal wieder die Gelegenheit für eine Tour bietet.
Itzehoe lohnt sich!!!


----------



## plattbarft (21. April 2011)

Nachschlag:


----------



## Katawompus (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

scheint ja im Moment ein wenig ruhig zu sein hier.
Wenns Wetter hält, fahre ich am Sonntag, 15.05. wieder eine Runde um Itzehoe.
Ich denke mal Startzeit gegen 13.00 Uhr.
Wenn Interesse besteht, Treffen auf dem Aldi-Parkplatz in der Kaiserstraße in Itzehoe. Melde mich aber im Laufe des Samstages noch mal hier.


----------



## plattbarft (13. Mai 2011)

Bin vorraussichtlich dabei, bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit.
Startzeit 14:00 Uhr ginge bei mir besser.
13:00 könnte etwas knapp werden.

Ach ja, und was machen eigentlich die anderen Itzehoer, die hier so verzweifelt nach Trails gesucht haben....


----------



## plattbarft (14. Mai 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage zeigt Regen.

Habe am Sonntag noch einige familiäre Verpflichtungen.
Kann ganz schlecht sagen, ob ich es schaffe.

@Katawompus: Falls wir zu zweit bleiben, beantrage ich Verschiebung auf nächstes WE, da ist sowohl Samstag, wie auch Sonntag frei.

Falls noch einige Itzehoer aus dem Sonntagsschlaf erwachen, würde ich mich spontan, wenn es doch noch passt, mit einklinken.


----------



## Katawompus (14. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ja, ist für So. Regen mit Gewitterschauern angesagt. Sollten die Tour verschieben, da es bei dir eh nicht so gut passt. Wird dann aber erst Anfang Juni was, da ich ab dem kommenden We. in Südtirol zum Biken bin (geil).


----------



## plattbarft (14. Mai 2011)

OK, dann sehen wir uns Anfang Juni.
Viel Spaß dann in Südtirol.
Ich bin ja bald ein paar Tage im Harz (auch geil).


----------



## Kasia (15. Mai 2011)

Moin moin!

Ich fahre erst seit ein paar Wochen MTB, würde aber gern a) auch mal mit anderen zusammen fahren und b) ein bißchen was anderes sehen, als immer nur die Landstraßen vor der eigenen Haustür.

Meine Frage wäre, wie lange und wie weit fahrt ihr (und wie anspruchsvoll ist die Strecke?) und wärt ihr im Zweifelsfalle bereit auch kurz zu warten, falls ich den Anschluss verliere? Es ist recht schwierig, das eigene Können einzuschätzen, so ohne Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Gerade was technisch anspruchsvollere Passagen angeht, fehlt mir mit Sicherheit noch die Erfahrung.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kasia,
Leider haben wir hier um Itzehoe erst eine gemeinsame Tour hinbekommen.
Die weiter oben geposteten Bilder zeigen schon recht gut, dass die Wälder um Itzehoe Spaß machen können.
Diese erste Tour war eine zwei Mann Tour mit Katawompus und mir.
Wir waren an dem Tag rund zwei Stunden unterwegs. Kilometer waren das glaube ich so um die 25.
Wenn ich Touren fahre, kommt es mir nicht darauf an, in möglichst kurzer Zeit möglichst viel Kilometer abzureißen, sondern Spaß zu haben.
Dabei auf die Fähigkeiten aller teilnehmenden "Rücksicht" zu nehmen ist selbstverständlich.

Die nächste Tour ist grob für Anfang Juni geplant. Bleib einfach an dem Thread dran und fahr dann mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasia (15. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, das klingt schon mal sehr gut  Dann schau ich einfach, ob es bei mir zeitlich passt und dann fahr ich einfach mal mit. Hinterher ist man dann ggf. immer noch schlauer ;-)


----------



## Katawompus (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo Kasia,
da kann ich plattbarft nur zustimmen. Biken soll einfach nur Spaß machen. So sehe ich die Sache auch und fahre auch so. Würde mich freuen, wenn du dabei bist.


----------



## plattbarft (17. Mai 2011)

Hier ein paar schöne Bilder von meinen Hometrails um die Ecke:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8321685#post8321685

Im Naturpark Aukrug, nicht weit von Itzehoe.


----------



## Kasia (18. Mai 2011)

Sieht ebenfalls sehr interessant aus! Nach Aukrug wäre für mich die "Anfahrt" auch nochmal 20 Minuten kürzer, würde mir also auch gut passen  Bei ein wenig "Vorausplanung" kann ich da auch unter der Woche abends noch hinfahren. Diese Woche und kommendes Wochenende hab ich keine Zeit, aber nächste Woche siehts wieder besser aus. Vielleicht klappt das ja, halbwegs gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (19. Mai 2011)

Das es ja hier um das Biken auch um Itzehoe geht, ein paa Worte zu den Trails im Naturpark Aukrug.
Da gibt es den Boxberg. Ein nettes kleines Hügelchen mit einem recht verzweigten Wanderwegenetz. Wenn man den zwei drei Mal hoch und runter fährt, reichts schon für die kleine Feierabendrunde.
Dann gibt es ein kleines aber feines Waldgebiet rund um einen Flecken, der sich Waldhütten nennt. Da sind unheimlich viele alte Forstwege, die zum Teil lange nicht mehr benutzt wurden und entsprechend zu recht verwilderten Singletrails mutiert sind. Wenn man mal 'ne gute Stunde Wald genießen will, ist das wirklich schön. Wir sind da zuletzt einfach wild kreuz und quer gefahren. Irgendwann kommt man dann aus dem Wals raus und orientiert sich erstmal, wo man gelandet ist.
Weiterhin erkunde ich gerade die Strecke zwischen Hennstedt und Bünzau. Die Touren waren etwas ausgiebiger, da hat man aber recht viel Asphalt und Forstautobahn, wird aber immer wieder mit schönen kleinen Waldwegen belohnt.
Ich melde mich dann jetzt über diesen Thread nicht nur für Touren in Itzehoe, sondern auch für die obene beschriebenen um Itzehoe. Werde wohl dieses WE etwas fahren, bin dann kommendes WE im Harz. Wenn ich danach nicht zu platt bin, wäre der anschließende Montag frei für die kleine Waldhütten Runde.

@Kasia: Aus welcher Ecke reist Du denn an? Und was für ein Bike fährst Du?


----------



## Kasia (19. Mai 2011)

Komme aus der Segeberger Ecke und hab hier bisher halt so ein wenig die Dörfer rund herum "erfahren", das ist dann aber viel Landstraße, abgesehen von dem ein oder anderen Abschnitt durch ein kleineres Waldstück. Was ebenfalls ganz schön ist, und dann auch schon mal ein wenig mehr in Richtung MTB-Strecke geht, ist der Segeberger Forst, da aber eigentlich im speziellen der ehemalige Truppenübungsplatz in Wittenborn. Bin aber wie gesagt mobil und auch gern bereit mal ein Stückchen weiter zu fahren, neulich gabs auch bereits einen Abstecher in den Sachsenwald.

Fahrbarer Untersatz ist ein Focus Fat Boy, mit einer eher auf die bisherigen Strecken ausgelegten Bereifung. Das ging bis jetzt soweit auch ganz gut, mir ist aber bewusst, dass das für anspruchsvolleres Terrain nicht perfekt ist... aber fürs Zweitrad hat es noch nicht gereicht ;-)

Hab gerade mal geschaut, die Waldhüttener Ecke sieht doch auf der Karte schon mal sehr gut aus! Und mit Erkundungstouren kreuz und quer hab ich auch kein Problem, die Fahrten durch den oben erwähnten Truppenübungsplatz sehen nicht anders aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (20. Mai 2011)

Segeberger Forst war ich auch mal mit ein paar Leuten unterwegs, war auch schön. Langfristig ist auch mal wieder was in der Richtung geplant.

Konkret: kleine Waldhüttenrunde habe ich für Montag den 30.05. ins Auge gefasst.
Sozusagen als lockeres Roll-Out nach meinem Harz WE.
Uhrzeitmäßig bin ich da noch flexibel, Treffpunkt wird kurzfristig ausgemacht.
Vorrausgesetzt das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit...

Ach ja, dieses WE wird wohl auch zum Biken im Umland genutzt.
Kurzentschlossene einfach hier posten!


----------



## Kasia (28. Mai 2011)

Soo, der 30.05. passt mir immer noch, leider schaut das Wetter ja im Moment noch nicht so super aus, aber vielleicht tut sich da noch was bis Montag.

Uhrzeit wäre für mich ab 18 Uhr super, 17 Uhr könnte ich bei Bedarf wohl auch noch gerade so schaffen.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (30. Mai 2011)

Kann jetzt noch nicht genau sagen, wann es bei mir heute passt.
Melde mich hier am frühen Nachmittag noch mal.


----------



## plattbarft (30. Mai 2011)

Wird heute gegen Abend doch nichts mehr.
Mir fehlt die Zeit.
Aber es rollt ja ein Feiertag und das WE auf uns zu.


----------



## Kasia (30. Mai 2011)

Kein Problem, wird ja nicht die letzte Gelegenheit gewesen sein. Dieses und das WE darauf (also Himmelfahrt und Pfingsten) bin ich allerdings schon verplant, da habe ich keine Zeit.

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja in der Woche zwischen den beiden Feiertagswochenenden noch mit einer Feierabendrunde. Ansonsten dann wieder nach Pfingsten.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (1. Juni 2011)

Der 8.6. könnte bei mir für eine Feierabendrunde passen.
So ca. 1 1/2 Std. kreuz und quer durch Waldhütten, immer auf der Suche nach schönen Trails.


----------



## Kasia (1. Juni 2011)

Ist notiert und festgehalten  sollte aus aktueller Sicht meinerseits nichts gegen sprechen.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (7. Juni 2011)

Noch steht der Termin.
Nur das Wetter kann uns noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.
Als Treffpunkt würde ich den Fußballplatz in Meezen vorschlagen.
Der ist kaum zu verfehlen, direkt von der Durchgangsstraße aus zu sehen.
Kurzfristige Absage wegen miesem Wetters bis morgen 17:00 Uhr.
Treff sonst um 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Kasia (7. Juni 2011)

Prima, machen wir so. Denn nochmal ein gutes Wort beim Wetterfrosch einlegen und dann kanns hoffentlich morgen abend losgehen.

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (8. Juni 2011)

Es regnet und regnet und regnet....
Tour heute fällt also ins Wasser.
Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.

@Kasia: immer dranbleiben an diesem Thread. Katawompus und ich werden das hier bestimmt am Laufen halten, und da wird sich die eine oder andere schöne Tour finden.

Habe da was Nettes Richtung Bünzau entdeckt. Ca. 30 km Tour. Leider mit einigem Asphalt und Forstautobahn Anteilen, aber auch mit traumhaften Waldstücken.

Ach ja, und 'ne Runde im Segeberger Forst war auch noch angedacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasia (8. Juni 2011)

Wir schaffen das schon noch! ;-) Irgendwann muss das Wetter ja auch mal wieder besser werden...

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## Kasia (9. Juni 2011)

Ich nochmal: wie sieht es denn sonst kommenden Sonntag oder Montag aus? Ich hätte da doch Zeit. Das Wetter scheint ja etwas besser zu werden?

Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (13. Juni 2011)

Kasia schrieb:


> Ich nochmal: wie sieht es denn sonst kommenden Sonntag oder Montag aus? Ich hätte da doch Zeit. Das Wetter scheint ja etwas besser zu werden?
> 
> Grüße,
> Kasia



Schade, zu spät gesehen. Wir waren gestern auf 'ner schön ausgedehnten Tour im Umland. (36km).
Ich habe in Planung am Mittwoch eine kleine Feierabendrunde zu drehen.
Kann arbeitsbedingt nicht ganz so früh. Treff wäre 19:15 Uhr in Meezen am Sportplatz.


----------



## Kasia (13. Juni 2011)

Bin diese Woche und kommendes WE schon unterwegs, ab dem 20. Juni bin ich wieder "verfügbar".  Solltest Du/ Ihr fahren, wünsch ich Euch aber auf jeden Fall schon mal so schönes Wetter wie dieses Wochenende.


----------



## plattbarft (15. Juni 2011)

Die heutige Feierabendrunde ist noch ungewiss, genau wie derheutige Feierabend...


----------



## plattbarft (18. Juni 2011)

Habe mal wieder meine kleine Hausrunde gedreht.
In Waldhütten finden derzeit Forstarbeiten statt. Deswegen wurden einige der schön unwegsamen Waldwege mit Kies aufgeschüttet und planiert.
Ziemlich ätzend, topfeben und man fährt wie durch harten Griespudding.
Nichts desto trotz würde ich kommende Woche wieder eine kleine Feierabendrunde machen. Bitte mal Termnvorschläge.
Und am Sonntag den 26. hätte ich Zeit für eine "richtige" Tour. Entweder Itzehoe, bei mir in der Gegend oder vielleicht auch im guten alten Segeberger Forst.


----------



## plattbarft (24. Juni 2011)

Es bleibt dabei. Am Wochenende ist mal wieder Zeit zum Biken.
Die Wettervorhersage sieht gut aus. Es würde auch der Samstag passen.
Bis jetzt ist 'ne nette Runde im Naturpark Aukrug angedacht.
Also, wer Lust hat, möge sich melden.


----------



## Kasia (24. Juni 2011)

Ich hätte am Sonntag Zeit und Lust, sofern es nicht wie aus Eimern schüttet. Wann wolltest Du denn los? Am frühen Nachmittag?


----------



## plattbarft (24. Juni 2011)

Sonntag passt.
Start würde ich für 13:30 Uhr vorschlagen.
Startort Hennstedt (das Hennstedt in der Nähe von Rade, Poyenberg).
Treff an der Volksbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasia (25. Juni 2011)

Alles klar, der Termin steht.  Ich würde dann noch jemanden mitbringen, sofern von Deiner Seite nichts dagegen spricht.

Bis morgen!


----------



## plattbarft (25. Juni 2011)

Passt schon. Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit.
Geplant ist 'ne schöne Tour Richtung Bünzau.
Nachteil: Ein guter Anteil ist Forstautobahn oder auch Asphalt.
Dafür ist die ganze Strecke landschaftlich sehr schön und hat einige traumhafte Trails.
Planänderungen würde ich bis 12:00 Uhr posten.


----------



## plattbarft (26. Juni 2011)

Hier zieht's gerade ganz finster auf.
Ich hoffe es fängt nicht an zu schütten...


----------



## Kasia (26. Juni 2011)

Wir sind sonst mehr oder weniger gleich startklar, noch eben die Räder aufladen und dann könnte es losgehen. Laut Wetter.com soll es ja eigentlich trocken bleiben...


----------



## plattbarft (26. Juni 2011)

Na dann hoffen wir mal das Beste!


----------



## plattbarft (26. Juni 2011)

Für alle daheim Gebliebenen: Die Tour fand tatsächlich statt.
Die Regenwolken verzogen sich und die Sonne zeigte sich.
Somit haben wir 30km bei bestem Wetter im Naturpark Aukrug abgespult.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (5. Juli 2011)

Na, tut sich noch was in und um Itzehoe?
Oder versinken Biker und Thread in einen verfrühten Winterschlaf (oder in eine verspätete Frühjahrsmüdigkeit).
Momentan ist bei mir die Zeit noch etwas knapp, aber mit dem 16 Juli sollte sich das legen. -Urlaub!!!
Also noch jemand Lust auf Erkundungstouren im schönen Kreis Steinburg...


----------



## Katawompus (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen , wenn noch jemand da ist.
Bin nach längerer Abwesenheit wieder zurück. 
Denke mal - wenns Wetter mitspielt - werde ich am We eine Runde um IZ drehen.
Vielleicht ist ja jemand da, der ebenfalls Zeit und Lust hat. Wahrscheinlich am Sonntag ab 13.00 Uhr. Werde mich aber noch mal melden.


----------



## plattbarft (18. August 2011)

Moin Katawompus!
Termin ist vorgemerkt!


----------



## Katawompus (19. August 2011)

Hallo plattbarft,
wäre schön, wenn's bei dir am So um 13.00 passt. Schlage vor, mal die Nordoer Heide zu erkunden. Habe dort einige schöne Trails gefunden. Als Treffpunkt könnte man eine Zuwegung am Bahnübergang Kremper Weg / Neue Reihe nehmen. Man kann dort auch gut das Auto abestellen.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch der ein oder andere mehr, der Spaß an einer Tour hat.


----------



## Kasia (19. August 2011)

Moin moin!
Zeit hab ich am Sonntag, 13 Uhr ist auch okay. Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, würde ich mich sonst noch anschließen.
Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## Katawompus (20. August 2011)

Hallo Kasia,
wäre prima, wenn du mitkommen würdest.
Ist dir der Treffpunkt in etwa bekannt?


----------



## Kasia (20. August 2011)

Hi,
ja, nach kurzem studieren von Google Maps und bißchen orientieren, hab ich die Ecke inzwischen auch wieder halbwegs bildlich vor Augen ;-). Und mit Navi kein Problem, das sollte ich finden. Eine bestimmte Querstraße als Treffpunkt?
Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2011)

Bin dabei!
Bringe vielleicht noch jemanden mit.


----------



## Katawompus (20. August 2011)

Schön, dass es nach einer Tour mit ein paar Leuten aussieht.
Kasia, es ist ein kleiner unbefestigter etwas breiterer Weg genau zwischen den beiden
Schienen des Bahnüberganges in Wellenkamp / Nordoe. Der Übergang wird auch "Schwarzer Dorn " genannt. Steht aber nirgendwo. Am einfachsten zu finden, wenn du von Itzehoe über die Delftorbrücke vorbei an Famila in Richtung Elmshorn / Autobahn fährst. Ca. 300 m hinter der Aral-Tankstelle rechts abbiegen und dem Verlauf der Straße folgen (nicht auf den Zubringer zur A 23 Richtung Heide abbiegen ). Dann kommst du an einer leerstehenden Kaserne vorbei und fährst direkt auf den Bahnübergang zu. Wie gesagt, "zwischen den Schienen " links auf den Weg abbiegen.


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2011)

moin 

wird das morgen ne entspannte Runde oder was flotteres ???
war eben das erste Mal seit Januar auf dem bike und meine Kondi ist schei.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2011)

Ich denke mal, entspannt...
@sramx9: schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören, wir sind vor Ewigkeiten mal duch den Segeberger Forst geradelt.


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2011)

das ist tatsächlich laaange her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




letztes Jahr ? vorletztes?


----------



## plattbarft (20. August 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> das ist tatsächlich laaange her
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube eher Vorletztes..., ne doch Letztes.
Also, vielleicht bis Morgen!


----------



## Katawompus (20. August 2011)

Hallo sramx9,
ich dachte eher an eine entspanntere Runde. Also ohne viel Gas, aber eben mit ein paar wirklich kurzen Rampen rauf und runter. Insgesamt aber eher flach ( ist ja so bei uns in SH) und auf so vielen kleinen schmalen Pfaden wie irgendwie geht. Streckenlänge ist total variabel


----------



## sramx9 (20. August 2011)

klingt gut


----------



## Katawompus (20. August 2011)

War eben noch mal ne kleine Runde biken.
Wenn Zeit und Lust vorhanden, komm doch einfach zum Treffpunkt und fahr mit.
Soll keine "Stresstour" werden sondern einfach nur Spaß machen.


----------



## Kasia (21. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,
ja, da weiß ich wo das ist. Bleibt es bei 13 Uhr und das Wetter ist auch passabel bei Euch auf der Ecke?
Denn sag ich mal bis später.
Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## Katawompus (21. August 2011)

Moin Kasia,

bleibt bei 13.oo Uhr. Hier scheint die Sonne. Wird wohl auch so bleiben, zumindest bis gegen Abend, so die Vorhersage


----------



## sramx9 (21. August 2011)

na dann sehen wir uns ja später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (21. August 2011)

So bin wieder zu Hause gelandet!
War 'ne klasse Tour und 'ne prima Gruppe
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## Kasia (21. August 2011)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! Vielen Dank für die Tour und auf ein nächstes Mal! 

Viele Grüße,
Kasia


----------



## sramx9 (21. August 2011)

jepp - Wetter klasse, Tour klasse, Leute klasse.
Spüre zwar fast jeden Muskel - aber so soll es ja manchmal auch sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bis demnächst

Gruß
ich


----------



## Katawompus (21. August 2011)

Hat mir Spass gemacht, mit euch die Tour zu fahren.
Wenn Zeit und Wetter es zulassen gerne wieder. Habe da noch das ein oder andere, das "abzufahren" wäre.


----------



## Katawompus (10. November 2011)

Moin und Hallo,
irgendwie ist hier überhaupt keine Aktivität mehr erkennbar.
Fahrt ihr alle nicht mehr?
Ich werde am Sonntag mal wieder eine Tour um Itzehoe fahren.
Start so am späten Vormittag geplant. Dauer so ca. 3 Std.
Einfach just for fun, kein Stress.
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, hier mal melden.


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2011)

hi

also ich fahre derzeit leider gar nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3 std würde ich auch an 2 touren nicht durchstehen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gruß

jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (10. November 2011)

Hi Jörg,
schade. Bike kaputt oder du?
Wie war deine Harztour vor einigen Wochen?
Schick doch mal ne PM.


----------



## sramx9 (10. November 2011)

harz war ober anstrengend. bin Sonntag 4 std die berge rauf und runter geschleppt worden. Montag 2 Std im Park ( mit Lift rauf ) Di war an biken nicht zu denken.


----------



## Katawompus (10. November 2011)

ja, der Park in Braunlage kann super anstrengend sein,
auch wenn man nur "runter"fährt. Sind aber schöne
Strecken runter. Schade, dass wir nicht wenigstens so
eine Handvoll davon hier haben. na ja, auch um Itzehoe
herum kann man ganz gut den Puls beschleunigen.


----------



## plattbarft (11. November 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Ich bike noch (wenigstens ab und zu).
War übrigens auch im Harz, im September. Seitdem bin ich leider kaum noch zum Biken gekommen. Kondition geht gegen null...
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich mich zur Zeit auch kaum drei Stunden auf dem Bike halten werde, ist am WE kaum Zeit. Wenn's gut läuft, schaff ich gerade mal eine kleine Hausrunde.

Das BMC ist übrigens mittlerweile verkauft. Zur Zeit also ausschließlich Hardtail. Das Centurion ist leider noch nicht fertig. Zum vollständigen Aufbau fehlen noch ein paar Parts.

Aber ich will und werde sicher wieder mit euch fahren. Wenn es euch ähnlich geht bekommen wir sicher wieder ein paar schöne Touren zusammen.

Schön wäre, wenn wir da im nächsten Jahr eine gewisse regelmäßigkeit reinkriegen, bzw einfach mehr gemeinsame Touren starten.
Natürlich mit Einladung an interessierte Mitleser und alle bisherigen Mitfahrer.


----------



## Katawompus (11. November 2011)

Da bin ich auch deiner Meinung. Macht einfach mehr Spass, mit mehreren zusammen Touren zu fahren. Ich denke auch, für die eigene Planung ist es gut, wenn einige Termine für Touren im Vorwege schon mal terminiert sind. Zumindest so als grober Anhalt. Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt. Biketechnisch leider ja erst mal der Winter. Der kann aber auch schöne Seiten haben. Wenn es nur nicht so kalt wäre !


----------



## sramx9 (12. November 2011)

jepp - mit mehreren zu fahren ( zumindest MTB ) macht echt mehr Spaß. Die kleinen Gimmicks auf unserer Tour haben echt Laune gemacht. Feste Termine wäre wohl nicht schlecht ( Mal schauen wie lange das klappen könnte )    Aber wenn ich jetzt so raus schaue.... im Winter mal fahren sollte auch möglich sein ( wenn man vor lauter Klamotten noch treten kann 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## plattbarft (13. November 2011)

Schön, dass wir offenbar alle gleicher Ansicht sind.
Was in diesem Jahr noch so geht, sollten wir spontan entscheiden.
Für das kommende Jahr kann man sich ja mal überlegen, wie regelmäßig möglich ist (Sowas in der Art wie jeden 2. Sonntag im Monat, oder einfach im Vorfeld längerfristig Termine ansagen).
Ich habe die wage Hoffnung, so vielleicht noch ein paar unentschlossene Mitfahrer zu gewinnen.


----------



## Katawompus (13. November 2011)

Was dieses Jahr anbelangt, sehe ich das auch so. Wenns passt einfach mal posten und los. Vielleicht könne wir uns ( Interessierte) ja einfach mal im frühen Frühjahr zusammensetzen und unsere Ideen zusammenbringen.
Waren heute übrigens zu zweit unterwegs. Mein Bike und ich. Ca. 50 km. War ein wenig frisch, zum Teil rutschig auf dem Blätterkram, aber super. Wobei zum Schluß nicht mehr so ganz klar war, wer mit wem fährt.


----------



## plattbarft (12. Dezember 2011)

Tja das Wetter läd nicht gerade zum Biken ein. Die Wälder hier versinken im Matsch.
Wenigstens ist das Bike für die nächste Saison so gut wie fertig:


----------



## Katawompus (12. Dezember 2011)

Ja, sieht gut aus, das Bike.
Was ist das für eine Farbe? sieht so ein wenig 
nach Kupfer aus.
War am Sonntag los. War extrem nass und matschig
und durch den Restschnee auch noch recht rutschig.
Aber die Bodenkontakte des Fahrers hielten sich in Grenzen.
Hat trotdem Spass gemacht, auch wenn danach intensives
Putzen von Bike und Biker angesagt war.
Allen eine schöne Vorweihnachtszeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (12. Dezember 2011)

jepp - schaut gut aus dein Radl.

Die schöne Adventszeit wünsche ich euch auch.


----------



## plattbarft (16. Dezember 2011)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Ja, sieht gut aus, das Bike.
> Was ist das für eine Farbe? sieht so ein wenig
> nach Kupfer aus.


Die Farbe ist schwer zu bestimmen, je nach Lichteinfall reicht es von Kupfer bis Lachsorange...
Die Wälder hier in der Gegend vermatschen gerade extrem, das ist zu Fuß schon 'ne Qual.

Trotz alledem euch auch eine schöne Rest-Adventszeit!


----------



## evo1 (17. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

ich würde mich euch gerne mal anschließen zu ner Runde. Komme aus Quickborn ist ja nicht soweit weg. 
Wird wohl aber erst was im nächsten Jahr wegen Verletzung.

Gruß Steffen


----------



## sramx9 (18. Dezember 2011)

Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser - was biken angeht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Werden bestimmt ein paar Touren machen.

Hatte heute Nacht einen Geistesblitz und eben meine Laufräder getauscht.
Die quietsche roten DTs an das Cheetah und die ( eh "fetteren" ) Transition ans Remedy.
Ich hatte soooo ne Lust zu schrauben -da kam mir die Idee mit den Laufrädern gerade recht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß und schönen Sonntag


----------



## Katawompus (18. Dezember 2011)

Moin evo 1,
ich finds gut, wenn du im nächsten Jahr dabei bist.
Bleib einfach dran hier und schau ab und an mal rein.

Hi sramx9, Gewichtstuning oder wegen der Optik?


----------



## plattbarft (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo evo1!
Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen.
Wie zu lesen ist, haben wir in der kommenden Saison vor, regelmäßig zusammen zu fahren.
Also einfach am Thread dranbleiben.

@katawompus: bei meinem neuen Fully habe ich mich mal auf Deinen Reifentipp verlassen und die Maxxis Ardent aufgezogen.


----------



## sramx9 (18. Dezember 2011)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Hi sramx9, Gewichtstuning oder wegen der Optik?



Zum einen Verwendungszweck der Laufräder und der Bikes - zum anderen Optik. 
Das Remedy ist ja schwarz-weiß. da passen die glänzend silbernen Felgen super zu. Und die roten passen besser zum grau-weißen Cheetah.
Und ich wollte basteln


----------



## evo1 (19. Dezember 2011)

Klar.

ich hoffe mal das ich nicht zu eingerostet bin für euch fahre ja erst seit diesem Jahr wieder.


----------



## Katawompus (20. Dezember 2011)

@plattbarft: Ja, mit den Ardent bin ich nach wie vor zufrieden. Werde aber, wenn ich sie "runtergedreht" habe, mal die Conti Rubber Queen probieren.

@evo1: Bei mir - und ich denke auch bei den anderen hier noch "Aktiven"-  steht der Spaß am Fahren im Vordergrund. Das muss nicht schnell gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (21. Dezember 2011)

dann beeil dich mal mit den RQ - die interessieren mich auch


----------



## Katawompus (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja, mach ich.
War heute auch wieder los. Lief ganz gut bei uns durch die Heide.
So grob den Trail, den wir gefahren sind. Nur die Steine funktionieren nicht.
Echt "sauglatt", die Dinger. Hat aber nur die Kurbel eine weitere Schramme bekommen.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Dezember 2011)

ich zitiere mal mich selbst ( aus meinem ÃbermichProfil ) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: 

---FahrrÃ¤der sind zum FAHREN gemacht ( alte Klassiker etwas 
ausgenommen )
---Kratzer im Lack und in der Haut gehÃ¶ren zum biken. 

Aber brav, dass du bei dem Wetter drauÃen warst. ABgesehen davon, dass ich erst nach 17 Uhr daheim war - bei DEM Wetter ? - nÃ¶Ã¶Ã¶ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich habe mir am Sa mal die Conti Mountain King geholt - die alten mit der Billigmischung. Aber fÃ¼r 10â¬ Rauswerfpreis will ich die einfach mal testen ob die echt so mistig sind.
Der GrÃ¶Ãenunterschied ist aber schon mal gravierend zwischen 2.4 MK und den 2.4 Fatalbert oder auch den 2.35 WTB, die ich drauf hatte.


----------



## plattbarft (22. Dezember 2011)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Aber brav, dass du bei dem Wetter draußen warst.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Habe letztes WE auch mal 'nen Versuch gestartet, hätte Schwimmflossen mitnehmen sollen.
Ok, es tut zwar nicht weh, wenn man in einer weichen verschlammten Pfütze stürzt, aber will ich beim Biken den ertrinken....
Also gut 50% des von mir aufgesuchten Waldstückes waren schlicht nicht fahrbar, da flächig landunter.


----------



## plattbarft (24. Dezember 2011)

An dieser Stelle wünsche ich allen Mitlesern, allen Mitfahrern und zukünftigen Mitfahrern frohe Weihnachten!!!
Lasst euch reich beschenken und futtert schön.

Das Bauchkiller Training gibt es dann bald auf den Trails rund um Itzehoe.


----------



## Terry007 (24. Dezember 2011)

Jawohl, frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch. Und einen guten Rutsch. 
Hoffe Euch nächstes Jahr endlich mal kennenzulernen. Freu mir schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (24. Dezember 2011)

na dann will ich den Norddeutschen hier doch auch mal ein frohes Fest wünschen.
Bauchkillertraining hört sich aber wild an - aber wenn`s scheee macht


----------



## Katawompus (24. Dezember 2011)

Moin Leute,
auch von mir euch allen ein Frohes Fest.
Mit dem Bauchweg bin ich heute schon mal angefangen.
Plattbarft hat recht, Schwimmflossen und nen Schnorchel
sind zur Zeit empfehlenswert. Aber die Tage werden ja schon
wieder länger !!


----------



## Katawompus (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo Mtb'ler,
ist hier noch jemand da oder hat euch die Kälte der letzten Zeit in den Winterschlaf katapultiert?
War heute nachmittag noch ne Runde biken. Ging eine gute Stunde gut, bis die Finger kalt wurden. Muss mal die Handschuhe wechseln, glaube ich. Fuhr sich aber ganz angenehm auf den Wegen  und den Tails. Nur bei etwas mehr Gefälle merkt man doch, das dieses weiße Zeugs unter den Reifen nicht so gut "bremsverzögert".
Aber auf jeden Fall konnte ich eine geile Abkürzung über eine See nehmen. Interessant, diese Perspektive mit einem Bike. Und man kann geil mit dem Hinterrad wedeln auf so einem Untergrund. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Biken und hoffe, das wir bald wieder weit in den "Plusgraden" ankommen und mal zusammen ein paar Trails rocken.


----------



## sramx9 (10. Februar 2012)

moin moin

neben den Fahrten zur Arbeit, ( auch mal ohne Mütze -> Scheis..idee - meine Güte war das kalt bei -15 ) bin ich tatsächlich letzten Sonntag mal ne gute Stunde bei uns durch die Wälder gedüst. Hat Spaß gemacht. Aber das Bike hätte ich danach nicht in ein Auto werfen mögen.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## plattbarft (12. Februar 2012)

Moin auch!
Biketechnisch ist bei mir derzeit wirklich eher Winterschlaf angesagt...
Aber der Frühling kommt.
Kann mich bei der Kälte nicht so recht aufraffen und begnüge mich derzeit mit Indoorsport.

@katawompus: Interpretiere ich das richtig, dass Du Dir ein Alutech gegönnt hast? Dann:


----------



## Katawompus (12. Februar 2012)

Ist in der Tat ein wenig kühl.
Wollte heute eigentlich noch einmal eine Stunde los.
Habs aber nachgelassen.

@plattbarft: genau getroffen


----------



## Terry007 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo Biker, 
ich bin die nächste Woche in Itzeflitze,
ich weiss immer nicht wann ich Feierabend habe doch würde ich mich sehr über ein Feierabendrunde in Gesellschaft freuen. Mit Chance könnte ich so um 5 oder halb 6 (meinetwegen auch später) starten. Verprechen kann ich jetzt noch nichts aber ich würde mich dann hier nochmal melden. Meine sportliche Form hat im Winter reichlich gelitten aber das gleiche ich mit Motivation wieder aus 

Denn vielleicht bis bald

Gruß Terry


----------



## Katawompus (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Terry007,
wenn es passt, können wir gerne eine kleine Runde fahren. Gebe aber zu bedenken, dass es gegen 17:00 mit dem TagesLicht nicht mehr ganz so gut ist. Wenn der Tag klar ist, mag es wohl gehen. Ich kann allerdings in der Woche auch nicht vor 17:00. Melde dich einfach nochmal.


----------



## sramx9 (28. Februar 2012)

tach ihr

ich hoffe ihr schreibt hier rein wenn ihr fahren wollt.
evtl. stoße ich dazu.

gruß
jörg


----------



## Katawompus (28. Februar 2012)

Ja klar steht der Termin dann hier drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (4. März 2012)

In der Woche sieht bei mir bei den derzeitigen Sonnenuntergangszeiten noch schlecht aus.
Würde es vor 18:30 nicht nach Itzehoe schaffen.
Für 'nen Nightride bin ich nicht entsprechend ausgerüstet.

Hab' mir aber was anderes Nettes für mein Bike gegönnt:


----------



## Katawompus (4. März 2012)

Da rutschen die Füsse nicht mehr so schnell ab.
Aber über kurz oder lang wirst auch du wohl zu den Schienenbein/Wadenperforierten
gehören. Schreib ich aus eigener Erfahrung.
Andererseits möchte ich die Flats nicht mehr missen.
Und: Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen steigen. Die Trails sind ein
wenig trockener geworden. Leute, lasst uns mal wieder eine Runde drehen!
War gestern und heute los. Die/das? Enduro durchs Gelände treiben. 
Fährt sich super. 
Bis demmnächst mal, denke ich.


----------



## Katawompus (23. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
dachte, ich fahr am Sonntag eine Runde hier in Itzehoe.
Wetter soll ja gut werden.
Startzeit so gegen 10:00 bis 10:30. Tourlänge ca. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden, so um die 30  km ++? Zum Saisonstart  und so zum einrollen.Ein paar leicht technische Einlage inclusive. Kann man aber auch umfahren.
Hat jemand von euch Zeit und Interesse?


----------



## sramx9 (23. März 2012)

Sonntag leider nicht wirklich Zeit.
Schade


----------



## compact444 (23. April 2012)

Moin,
ich bin seit letzten November Besitzer eines radon ht und bin ca 2-3 mal die Woche in iz unterwegs, aber eher kleine Feierabendrunden. So am kratt oelixdorf klosterforst stormsteich, bin aber eher noch bei der Erkundung. also wenn ihr mal wieder etwas plant wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## plattbarft (23. April 2012)

Ich bin momentan leider chronisch Zeitknapp.
Wenn's passt, schließe ich mich aber trotzdem gern wieder mal einer entspannten Runde an.

@compact444: Immer mal wieder hier rein schauen, da kommt bestimmt mal wieder was.


----------



## Katawompus (23. April 2012)

hallo compact444,
ich würde mich freuen, wenn du an unseren kleinen Touren um Itzehoe teilnehmen würdest. Ob ich / wir am kommenden Sa. oder So. fahren, entscheidet sich am Mittwoch.
Meistens treffen wir uns nach Absprache gegen 10:00 irgendwo in IZ. Außer mir noch 2 bis 3 Leute. Sind alle schon gesetzteren Alters (Jahrzehnt der alten "Säcke" +). Davon 2 Hardtailfahrer und manchmal der ein oder andere hier aus dem Forum. Ist gewollt eher gemütlich. Alles ein Sache der Absprache.
Ich melde mich hier am Mittwoch noch einmal. Dann weiß ich näheres zum Zeitpunkt.
Bis dahin


----------



## plattbarft (24. April 2012)

Der 1. Mai wäre auch eine Option.
WE könnte bei mir gehen. Samstag noch ungewiss. Insgesamt lieber gegen 13:00 Uhr.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal wieder was zusammen kriegen.


----------



## compact444 (25. April 2012)

das klingt super. leider sieht es zeitmäßig die nächsten drei Wochenende schlecht aus. aber wenn ihr was um den 20.05. plant, sagt mal bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusmmen,

fahre am Sonntag gegen 10:00 eine Tour hier bei uns in IZ. Denke so um die 30 km, ca. 2-3 Std. Wenn Interesse, bitte hier melden.
Über einen Treffpunkt können wir uns dann unterhalten.
@ plattbarft: Wir könnten auch noch eine Tour am 1. Mai unternehmen.
Dann aber erst gegen 13:00. Müsste an dem Tag ein wenig länger liegen, denke ich.

Gruß


----------



## plattbarft (25. April 2012)

1.Mai klingt gut für mich. Wochenende ist terminlich leider noch ungewiss.
Schick am besten einen Navi-kompatiblen Treffpunkt und dann gehen wir am ersten Mai endlich mal wieder auf Tour!!


----------



## Katawompus (25. April 2012)

Jo, melde mich am Sonntag hier noch mal wegen eines Treffpunktes für die "Mai-Tour".
Hoffe, dann ist das "Aprilwetter - obwohl heute supergut - endlich vorbei und uns begleitet auf allen Touren die wohlige Wärme der vom blauen Himmel scheinenden Sonne.


----------



## Katawompus (29. April 2012)

Moin,

Tour am 1. Mai um 13:00 Uhr ?
Als Treffpunkt schlage ich den Hanseatenplatz hier in Itzehoe vor.
Das ist der Parkplatz zwischen dem Hotel Mercure und dem
"Frauen-Supermarkt am Langen Peter. Navi müsste unter Itzehoe den
Hanseatenplatz finden. Hotel hat die Nr. 2
Bis dahin


----------



## plattbarft (29. April 2012)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Sind alle schon gesetzteren Alters (Jahrzehnt der alten "Säcke" +).


Also ich bin am 1 Mai dabei.
Und bitte das Tempo der oben gemachten Aussage anpassen


----------



## Katawompus (29. April 2012)

Super, freut mich.
Tempo? hab eh nur 2 Kettenblätter
und meine Pillen werde ich auch nicht nehmen.
Denke, dass ist ok, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (3. Mai 2012)

Nur mal so für alle Mitleser:
Die Tour am 1. Mai hat stattgefunden und hat wieder einmal großen Spaß gemacht!!


----------



## sramx9 (9. Mai 2012)

schade. jetzt erst gesehen


----------



## Katawompus (18. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

fahre am Sonntag wieder eine kleine Tour, so ca. 2,5 - 3 Std.
im eher gemütlichen Tempo. Wetter soll ja passen.
Ich bin um 10:00 am Hanseatenplatz in Itzehoe (s.o.)
Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## plattbarft (19. Mai 2012)

Interess - JA!
Lust auch!
Aber leider morgen erbärmlich wenig Zeit...

Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich mich bald mal eurer Runde anschließen werde


----------



## compact444 (15. Juni 2012)

moin 
ich wollte mal fragen, ob jemand dieses Wochenende unterwegs ist?


----------



## Katawompus (17. Juni 2012)

Hallo Compact 444,
war an diesem WE im Harz unterwegs, Trails "schreddern".
Wenn es bei dir mal in der Woche passt, können wir ja eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen. Einfach mal melden.
Wie es am nächsten WE aussieht, weiß ich noch nicht.


----------



## compact444 (18. Juni 2012)

ja, das klingt gut. bei mir würde heute, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag passen. am Wochenende wollte ich evtl. noch mal nach malente.


----------



## Katawompus (18. Juni 2012)

Mir passt in dieser Woche nur  Mittwoch.
Heute geht nicht. Der Harz steckt in den Beinen.
Zeitlich bin ich am Mi. ungebunden.


----------



## compact444 (18. Juni 2012)

mittwoch passt mir auch ganz gut. zeitlich ab 17 Uhr kann es von mir aus losgehen.


----------



## Katawompus (18. Juni 2012)

Das könnten wir so machen. Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (18. Juni 2012)

am Hanseatenplatz oder lieber woanders?


----------



## Katawompus (18. Juni 2012)

Am Hanseatenplatz am Mi. um 17:00 Uhr passt.


----------



## Katawompus (24. Juni 2012)

@compact444

Die Tour fällt ins Wasser.
Wir fahren heute nicht.


----------



## Katawompus (22. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ist da noch irgend jemand, der Interesse hat, die ein oder andere Tour 
um Itzehoe mitzufahren oder der keine Lust mehr hat, allein durch die Gegend zu fahren?


----------



## plattbarft (23. September 2012)

Ja, ich bin noch da.
Die Zeit war nur etwas knapp. Da hat's nur für die kleine Hausrunde um die Ecke gereicht.
Aber einer gemütlichen Herbsttour im Oktober bin ich nicht abgeneigt.
(P.S.: erste Einschränkung. Kommendes WE geht nicht)


----------



## Katawompus (23. September 2012)

Melde dich einfach mal, wenn es dir passt.
Wir sind meistens Sonntags ab 09.30 / 10.00 für gut 2 bis 2,5 Std. unterwegs.
Können aber auch Sa. oder zu einer anderen Zeit losfahren.
Müsste ich nur zeitig wissen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin!
Ich bin am Samstag mal knapp zwei Stunden bei euch rumgefahren und habe festgestellt, wenn man sich nicht auskennt muss man ziemlich viel beschissene Wege fahren, um die wenigen guten Trails (ein paar gibt es anscheinend bei/hinter Oelixdorf) zu finden:
http://app.strava.com/rides/23574987 

Falls ich noch mal in Verlegenheit komme: Hat einer von euch mal einen guten einigermaßen traillastigen GPS Track zur Hand? Über Bikemap.net findet man nur ein paar Rennradstecken.


----------



## Katawompus (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin Hanswurschtl,
ist wahrscheinlich überall so, dass man die Trails, die "fahrenswert" sind, kaum findet, wenn man sich nicht auskennt. Es gibt hier tatsächlich einige Sachen, die Spaß machen. Ich kann leider momentan nicht mit GPS-Tracks dienen. Werde aber demnächst mal eine Runde aufzeichnen und dann hier einstellen, wenn ich dass hinbekomme.
Andererseits, was spricht dagegen, mit uns mal eine Runde zu "drehen"?
Wenn du Interesse hast, melde dich einfach mal. Wir sind allerdings alles keine "Rennfahrer". Soll Spaß machen.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin Katawompus!
Die Runde bei euch war spontan weil wir die Mutter meiner Freundin besucht haben und ich was machen musste, um wach zu werden.
Wenn wir das nächste Mal hinfahren und das Wetter wieder einigermaßen ok ist frage ich hier mal nach. 
Wenn du einen Track hochladen könntest wäre das aber nicht schlecht.
Danke schonmal!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Januar 2013)

Haaalllooo


----------



## plattbarft (27. Januar 2013)

Auch Hallo!
War nicht viel los hier in letzter Zeit.

Aber ich denke mal, wir sollten uns vornehmen dieses Jahr etwas regelmäßiger zu fahren.

Letztes Jahr fehlte mir zu oft die Zeit, da war gerade mal 'ne kleine Hausrunde bei mir vor der Tür drin.
Somit kann 2013 nur besser werden.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2013)

Moiners

Jau. Ging mir ähnlich. 1.800km - aber nur auf dem Stadtrad.
Sportlich vielleicht 400 

Ab und an Itzehoe unsicher machen wäre fein.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Katawompus (27. Januar 2013)

Auch nochmal Hallo

Schau hier ab und an mal rein. Tatsächlich noch jemand da. Klasse
Wenn wir mal einen Termin finden sollten, bin ich dabei.
Gerade heute eine kleine Runde gefahren. War ziemlich schwergängig, im Schnee.
Hat aber durchaus seine Reize.


----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2013)

Heute??? Bei DEM Wetter ???? Respekt!

Ich war "immerhin" 40 min im Fitnessraum Eisen stemmen.


----------



## Katawompus (27. Januar 2013)

ja, war ja nicht mehr so kalt.
Das bischen naß. Ok. Gibt bestimmt bessere Tage.
Waren zu Dritt los. Da konnten wir uns gegenseitig immer wieder aufheben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (27. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte genau das NASS 
Bei der ersten Kältewelle war ich bei -10 fahren - aber trocken !!!


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (3. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

zuerst einmal möchte ich meine Begeisterung darüber ausdrücken gleichgesinnte in Itzehoe gefunden zu haben. Yuippieeeeeaaaah


Nun zu mir. Ich bin 28 und wohne in Oelixdorf, darum ist mir der hiesige und auch bereits genannte Spot bekannt. Meine Intention ist, die kommenden Sonnentage damit zu verbringen, mit dem Bike neue Wege zu gehen.
Geradeausstrecken und Flachland sind nicht meins. Darum bin ich glücklich in Oelixdorf gelandet zu sein. Ich denke die Landschaft hier hat Potential. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen ein Trail im Wald zu bauen.
Das mach ich aber nicht allein.

Was ist mit euch? Wie viele seit ihr und ist das Biken auch fester Bestandteil eures Lebens? 

gruß maddin


----------



## Katawompus (3. Februar 2013)

Moin maddin,

wir sind eine Truppe von insgesamt 5 Bikern, wenn alle mal Zeit haben. meistens sind wir Sonntags am Vormittag unterwegs. Die meisten von uns ( 4 von 5) nähern sich der "Rente" ( werbetechnisch glaube ich Best Ager). Der Spaß steht im Vordergrund.
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, komm doch einfach mal mit. Könnte dir dann die nächste Tour und Treffen mitteilen.
Trails gibt es hier doch einige. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut du dich hier auskennst. Das ein oder andere könnte man aber tatsächlich noch etwas optimieren.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo, 

das überrascht mich, das ihr schon im Bestage seit. Nichts desto Trotz bin ich interessiert und schau mir die Strecken gerne mal an. 
Wann solls wieder losgehen? Ich hab Sonntag Zeit.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Deichhahn (5. Februar 2013)

Moinsen, wir sind jeden Samstag ab 13:00 uhr unterwegs. Haben eine Standartstrecke und variieren die, oder suchen auch neue Trails...
Schaut doch mal rein... http://www.stonecastle-cycling.de/

Bei uns steht natürlich auch der Spaß an erster Stelle
http://www.facebook.com/groups/stonecastlecyclingteam/

Gruß Malte


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Deichhahn,

querfeldein hört sich gut an. Auf eurer Seite sieht das aber eher nach Rennrad und Trekking aus. Ich habe kein Rennrad. 
Bin aber interessiert eure Querfeldeinstrecken kennen zu lernen.
Möglicherweise passt das schon dieses Wochenende.


----------



## sramx9 (5. Februar 2013)

Hoffentlich wird mal das Wetter besser..... will wieder biken ...


----------



## Katawompus (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo Maddin,
an diesem Sonntag wird es nichts mit einer Tour. Angepeilt ist dann der Sonntag drauf, wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen mitspielt. Bei unseren Touen versuchen wir, einen möglichst hohen "Trailanteil" zu fahren. 
Wenns dir an dem WE passt, mal melden.
Eventuell fahre ich am Samstag am frühen Nachmittag noch eine kleine Runde.
Das ist aber auch wieder ein wenig wetterabhängig. Das weiße Zeugs muss nicht wirklich sein.
Vielleicht passte es dir ja auch am Samstag.


----------



## Deichhahn (6. Februar 2013)

m.a.d.d.i.n schrieb:


> Hallo Deichhahn,
> 
> querfeldein hört sich gut an. Auf eurer Seite sieht das aber eher nach Rennrad und Trekking aus. Ich habe kein Rennrad.
> Bin aber interessiert eure Querfeldeinstrecken kennen zu lernen.
> Möglicherweise passt das schon dieses Wochenende.



Moin Maddin, Trecking fährt keiner bei uns, wir fahren schon RR aber dann auch nur Straße. Gewöhnlich fahren wir mit Cyclocrossrädern, auch da wo andere mit ihren moutis fahren.
Unsere Standartstrecke beinhaltet, bis auf wenige kurze Transfairs, nur Gelände mit einigen schönen Singletrails.
Wenn du Lust hast mit zu fahren einfach melden.

Heute steht zum Beispiel ein Nightride an, den werde ich aufgrund der Witterung mit meinem SSP Mounti fahren...

Gruß Malte


----------



## beckstown (6. Februar 2013)

oha, hier ist ja richtig was los. sehr schön!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Maddin,

ist zwar etwas spät, aber trotzdem. Wir fahren morgen eine kleine Runde.
Wenns dir passt, Treffen um 09.50 Hanseatenplatz am Langen Peter.
Wer sonst noch Interesse hat, ist natürlich willkommen.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Februar 2013)

Sonntag ist in NMS eine CTF vom RT-Neumünster.
mal schauen ob ich die 55 km schaffe


----------



## Katawompus (22. Februar 2013)

Ist das eine Tour auf Trails oder eher auf befestigten Wegen?
Kenne NMS nur vom Durchfahren mit dem Auto. Sieht alles ziemlich flach aus.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Februar 2013)

Wohl hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen. 
geht nach Aukrug hoch. Paar Höhenmeterchen werden es wohl sein.


----------



## Katawompus (22. Februar 2013)

Wenns mal ein bischen was für die Waden sein soll, komm mal wieder eine Runde biken bei uns in IZ. Das ein oder andere kennst du noch nicht. Ist stellenweise echt schick.


----------



## beckstown (23. Februar 2013)

sramx9 schrieb:


> Wohl hauptsächlich auf Feldwegen.
> geht nach Aukrug hoch. Paar Höhenmeterchen werden es wohl sein.



Bin letztes Jahr mitgefahren. Das meiste ist Spurbahn bzw. Waldautobahn. Singletrails so gut wie gar nichts...


----------



## beckstown (23. Februar 2013)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Wenns mal ein bischen was für die Waden sein soll, komm mal wieder eine Runde biken bei uns in IZ. Das ein oder andere kennst du noch nicht. Ist stellenweise echt schick.



Hier mal eine der Runden, die wir in IZ öfter fahren:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=elfhwxdvqdhgdlfl


----------



## compact444 (23. Februar 2013)

Das ist ne schöne Runde, aber da steckt noch ein bisschen Trailpotential drinne. Wobei ich nicht weiß, wie weit die mit CC-rädern zu machen sind.


----------



## sramx9 (23. Februar 2013)

Tja denke auch das viel Waldautobahn gefahren wird.
fahre aber eh nicht. Kumpel hat's erwischt und alleine habe ich gar keinen Bock

Wird in IZ gefahren ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (23. Februar 2013)

ja, morgen um 9.50 uhr am Hanseatenplatz treffen, wenn du lust hast mit zu kommen.


----------



## sramx9 (23. Februar 2013)

Wäre fein. Hätte Lust
eher entspannt ?
Oder eher Puls ü160?

Bitte entspannt...bitte entspannt....bitte entspannt....


----------



## compact444 (23. Februar 2013)

ich würde teils teils sagen


----------



## sramx9 (23. Februar 2013)

Ihr habt ja bestimmt ein Sauerstoffzelt dabei 

Dann würde ich sagen - bis morgen.
Muss nun auf Gebtag.


----------



## Katawompus (23. Februar 2013)

Sind grundsätzlich Runden, die eher entspannt sind.
Auf den Strecken zwischen den Trails ist auch mal gemütlich angesagt.
Puls 160 + nur, wenns gewollt ist.
Wäre schön, wenn du mal wieder dabei wärest.


----------



## sramx9 (24. Februar 2013)

Wie ist denn das Wetter bei euch ?
Hier schneit es immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (24. Februar 2013)

Es schneit. Ich fahre aber los.


----------



## sramx9 (24. Februar 2013)

Super Tour 
hat echt Laune gemacht.
Und gleich gibt's Fresschen.Dann geht's wieder


----------



## Deichhahn (25. Februar 2013)

compact444 schrieb:


> ja, morgen um 9.50 uhr am Hanseatenplatz treffen, wenn du lust hast mit zu kommen.



Moin, Startet ihr immer um 09:50 ab Hanseatenplatz?
Wenn ja, wie lang ist eure Tour?


----------



## Katawompus (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn jemand sonst mitfahren möchte, ist das dort
ein guter Treffpunkt. Wir fahren so ca. 2 Std. Wenn 
es die Temperaturen zulassen auch mal ein wenig länger.
Km so ungefähr 25 - 30.


----------



## Ghost-amr (4. März 2013)

Hey! Bin gerade aus'm Ruhegebiet zurück nach Norddeutschland gezogen und würde mich freuen, aktiven biketreff kennenzulernen. Fahre ein fully, konditionell belastbar, verheiratet, ein Kind wann seid ihr wieder unterwegs?


----------



## Katawompus (4. März 2013)

Geplant ist wieder der kommende Sonntag.
Wenn es dir passt, sei um 09:50 am Hanseatenplatz
auf dem Parkplatz ( Hotel mercure - SB-Markt Frauen).
Hole dich dann dort ab.


----------



## trailperle (5. März 2013)

Moin, 

treffen wir uns wie sonst um 10:00 Uhr bei franz oder mir?

trailperle


----------



## Katawompus (5. März 2013)

Ich würde sagen, wir Treffen uns wieder bei dir.
Ich fahre vorher kurz zum Hanseatenplatz.
Vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand mit.


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2013)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit.
würde sonst gerne. 
Habe gestern schon die Rubbelköniginnen auf's Remedy gezogen.


----------



## mr freilauf (5. März 2013)

dann rubbel dir einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-amr (5. März 2013)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Geplant ist wieder der kommende Sonntag.
> Wenn es dir passt, sei um 09:50 am Hanseatenplatz
> auf dem Parkplatz ( Hotel mercure - SB-Markt Frauen).
> Hole dich dann dort ab.



Hey! Ich bin dabei am Sonntag. 09.50h bei Hotel mercure?
Freue mich!!


----------



## Katawompus (5. März 2013)

Ja, genau. Ist der Parkplatz neben dem
Hotel und dem Spuermarkt
q sram: Mit den Dingern dürftest du die
Böschung auch nicht mehr runterfallen


----------



## sramx9 (5. März 2013)

der Böschungsrutsch lag ja an den billigen Contis vom Cheetah bzw an den Schuhen die unter mir weg wollten


----------



## Ghost-amr (7. März 2013)

Hey! Schönwetterfahrer, oder schietwetter kann euch nichts anhaben? Die Prognosen sind ja für Sonntag nicht so berauschend...


----------



## Katawompus (7. März 2013)

Wenn es nicht allzu arg ist ( Dauerregen ) sind wir meistens noch gefahren.
Ich bin allerdings seit heute für eine gewisse Zeit raus. Hatte einen krankenhausreifen Abflug. Bin gerade wieder zu Hause mit einer heftigen Muskelzerrung. Ist ja schon mal positiv, das nichts gebrochen oder gerissen ist.
Wenn die Tour stattfindet, holt dich jemand am abgemachten Treffpunkt ab.
Schau einfach am So um kurz vor 09:00 noch mal hier rein.

Gruß   Der Lädierte


----------



## sramx9 (7. März 2013)

Dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Katawompus (7. März 2013)

Danke, bin schon auf dem Wege der Besserung
Positzvdenken hilft - habe ich mal gehört.


----------



## compact444 (8. März 2013)

Oh man, was machst du?
Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung! Hoffe,es ist nicht so schlimm und dass du bald wieder fit bist. 
Dann muss ich wohl meine ersten abfahrten auf dem neuen Rad ohne Führung machen.
  @Ghost-amr: ich hol dich Sonntag ab bzw. wenn das Wetter zu schlecht sein sollte, melde ich mich hier.


----------



## Katawompus (8. März 2013)

Also nicht mehr  .. coming soon, sondern fahrbereit aufgebaut?
Bin gespannt auf das Bike. Mach es bitte nicht vorher kaputt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ach ja- bin heute schon wieder gefahren, allerdings nur zum 
Einkaufen. Geht besser als an Krücken laufen. Zum Absteigen
Sattelstütze runter und alles ist gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (8. März 2013)

Da kann es aber einer nicht lassen  

Nein, ganz so weit bin ich leider noch nicht, ich kann es heute von der Post abholen, aber bis Sonntag sollte es dann fertig aufgebaut sein. Ich versuche alles heil zu lassen.


----------



## Ghost-amr (8. März 2013)

Alles klar, compact444. Sehen uns dann am Sonntag!!


----------



## Ghost-amr (9. März 2013)

Wie sieht's aus, ist die strecke sich schneetauglich??


----------



## compact444 (9. März 2013)

eigentlich schon. wir sind auch schon im schnee gefahren. es kommt natürlich ein bisschen drauf an, wie viel da noch runterkommt heute nacht.


----------



## Ghost-amr (9. März 2013)

Alles klar. Lass uns morgen früh dann mal schnacken/schreiben.


----------



## Ghost-amr (10. März 2013)

Da sollten wir uns heut wohl lieber zum Schlittenfahrten treffen, oder wie? Weiß nicht, wie du das siehst, aber bei dem Schnee macht das wohl keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (10. März 2013)

ja. Ich denke, dass sollten wir heute lassen. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter nächste Woche wieder besser.


----------



## Ghost-amr (10. März 2013)

Schlecht ist das Wetter ja nicht, nur halt miserabel zum biken. Nächste Woche Sonntag, gleiche zeit, gleicher Ort, besseres radfahrwetter!


----------



## compact444 (10. März 2013)

ja, genau.


----------



## Ghost-amr (16. März 2013)

Hey! Ich bin morgen nicht dabei, dieses weiße Zeug will anscheinend einfach nicht verschwinden, blöder Mist!


----------



## Katawompus (16. März 2013)

Ich auch nicht. Hat mir mein Arzt verboten.
Ne, das nicht. Aber es geht jetzt noch nicht.
Nächstes WE eventuell, mal schauen. Wenn, aber
dann eher nur "entspanntes Rollen".
Bis demnächst!


----------



## plattbarft (27. Mai 2013)

Erstmal: @Katawompus: Ich hoffe, Du bist weitestgehend wieder hergestellt.
Ich bin derzeit bei echtem ***wetter im Harz unterwegs.
Wenn ich wieder zurück bin sollten wir den norddeutschen Frühling für ein paar Touren um Itzehoe nutzen.


----------



## Katawompus (28. Mai 2013)

Ja, das heilte relativ fix. Nach 3 Wochen war alles wieder ok.
Harz war gebucht für vergangenen Fr. bis So. Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage aber abgesagt. Hätten wahrscheinlich auch dort nicht mit Spaß fahren können.
Ach ja, hast du bei deinen Touren dort aktuell neue Trailsperrungen entdeckt?
Ist ja inzwischen ein ernsteres Thema geworden im Harz. Schade eigentlich.
Ja, sollten hier mal wieder eine Tour fahren. Wir sind ja meistens Sonntas unterwegs.
Bei Interesse einfach mal melden


----------



## plattbarft (29. Mai 2013)

Wir haben uns vom Wetter nicht abschrecken lassen.
Samstag sind wir die Wolfswarte hoch und den netten Trail runter, der teilweise mehr einem Bachlauf glich. Sonntag ging dann nix mehr wegen Dauerregen. Montag wars kalt aber trocken, da sind wir "rund um den Brocken" gefahren.
Gestern bei strahlendem Sonnenschein den ganzen Tag unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## plattbarft (29. Mai 2013)

P.S.: Hier im Oberharz war auf unseren Touren von Sperrungen noch nichts zu sehen. Der viel heraufbeschworene Konflikt mit Wanderen fand auch nicht statt. Stattdessen hatten wir viele  nette Gespräche mit aufgeschlossenen Menschen, die zu Fuß auf den Trail unterwegs waren.


----------



## Jan_1968 (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche mal ein paar Mountainbiker, mit denen ich gemeinsam samstags oder sonntags an und ab eine kleine Tour drehen kann, weil mir das Fahren alleine doch zu langweilig ist.
Dürfte ich mich hier evtl. mal einklinken, wenn es mal passt?
Ich komme nicht aus Itzehoe, aber ich habe einen Fahrradträger fürs Auto, und somit wäre das nicht das Problem.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (29. Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Sonnenschein hört sich ja wieder gut an. Bin eben noch mal ein Stündchen mit dem Hardtail um/ durch IZ gefahren. Sonnenschein !!!
Na ja, ging eben gerade unter, der gute gelbe Ball.
Meinst du mit dem netten Trail die Wolfswarte runter den Butterstieg?
Den finde ich super gut. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du zur anderen Seite runter.
Das ist im unteren Teil tatsächlich ein Bachlauf. Da kann man auch gerne mal über den Lenker gehen. Kenne ich.
Dir / euch noch viel Spaß


----------



## Katawompus (29. Mai 2013)

@ Jan
Das ist kein Problem. Kannst gerne mit uns die Touren fahren.
Wie gesagt, meistens Sonntags ab 10:00 Uhr, wenn es das Wetter
so einigermaßen zuläßt. Wenn wir jetzt Sonntag fahren poste das ich hier noch mal.
Treffpunkt wäre dann der Hanseatenplatz am Langen Peter in IZ so kurz vor 10:00


----------



## Jan_1968 (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

prima, das freut mich. Dann schaue ich mal, ob es bei mir Sonntag klappen kann.

Gruß Jan


----------



## plattbarft (30. Mai 2013)

Katawompus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Sonnenschein hört sich ja wieder gut an. Bin eben noch mal ein Stündchen mit dem Hardtail um/ durch IZ gefahren. Sonnenschein !!!
> Na ja, ging eben gerade unter, der gute gelbe Ball.
> Meinst du mit dem netten Trail die Wolfswarte runter den Butterstieg?
> Den finde ich super gut. Aber wahrscheinlich bist du zur anderen Seite runter.
> ...



Wir sind  den anderen runter, teilweise begleitet von Bächen...
War aber spaßig.
Wir gucken hier im Harz gerade mal, welche Tour wir heute nehmen.


----------



## Katawompus (30. Mai 2013)

Ja, die ganz große Auswahl haben wir hier bei uns ja nicht. Da ist der Harz geradezu paradisisch. Denke, ihr habt heute auch was feines gefunden.

@ Jan   Melde mich noch mal wegen der Tour. Morgen oder Samstag. Wettervorhersage ist ja eigentlich gut ( viel Sonne). Hoffentlich stimmt das so.
Wäre schön, wenns passt.


----------



## Katawompus (31. Mai 2013)

Die Vorhersage für Sonntag ist sehr gut.
Ich werde ein Runde fahren.
@ Jan  
Wenn es dir past, um kurz vor 10:00 am Hanseatenplatz in Itzehoe,
dortiger Parkplatz in Höhe Hotel / Edeka-Markt Frauen


----------



## Jan_1968 (1. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

o.k., gegen kurz vor 10:00Uhr bin ich Sonntag da. Das Wetter wird schon mitspielen.

Bis dann

Gruß Jan


----------



## Katawompus (1. Juni 2013)

Prima. Bis Morgen


----------



## Jan_1968 (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar nicht sicher, ob ich das zeitlich schaffe, aber ansonsten würde ich Sonntag gerne wieder mitfahren, falls eine Tour geplant sein sollte.

Gruß Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo Jan,
ja, ist wieder eine Tour angesagt, so um die 2 Std.
Treffen wäre wieder kurz vor 10:00 wie beim letzten mal.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (14. Juni 2013)

Was ist mit dem 16.06? Wieder ne Runde? Ich fahre mal vorsorglich zum Hanseatenplatz. 

Hab jetzt ja schon ziemlich häufig geschwänzt seit meiner Anfrage im Winter. 
Bin zwischenzeitlich auch auf so einige Trails gestoßen.
Ich erwarte mit Spannung wo es lang geht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Katawompus (15. Juni 2013)

Moin Martin,

ja, wir wollen morgen wieder ein Runde fahen. Allerdings duch die
Nordoer Heide, Breitenburger Wald pp.
Wenn du um 09.40 am Hanseatenplatz bist, holt dich einer ab,
da wir uns bei mir gegen 10:00 ( Nähe Startpunkt ) treffen.
Oder du kommst um 10:00 zu Bahnübergang "Schwarzer Dorn".
Das ist die Strasse  Neue Reihe / Kremper Weg im Wellenkamp.
Melde dich noch mal.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (15. Juni 2013)

Dann nehm ich 9.40Uhr am Hanseatenplatz. Den kenn ich.

Sollte mich wiedererwarten eine Sommergrippe erwischen - ich hab zur Zeit leichte Halsschmerzen und weiß noch nicht wohin das führt - wen kann ich kurzfristig absagen?


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (15. Juni 2013)

Und falls ich es morgen vergesse. Hat jemand zufällig noch eine alte Gabel mit Vbrakeaufnehme sinnlos auf dem Boden liegen. Schaftlänge 28 cm. In weiß wäre toll.


----------



## Katawompus (15. Juni 2013)

Einfach bis morgen früh 09:15 hier posten,
wenn es nichts wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (15. Juni 2013)

O.k.


----------



## Wanda22 (21. Juni 2013)

Hi Ihr,
habe mich hier heute angemeldet und festgestellt, daß Itzehoe auch vertreten ist. Habe ein Trekkingrad und gerade ein Crossrad zum Ausprobieren bekommen. So wie Ihr schreibt, seid Ihr aber eher im Wald mit dem MTB unterwegs, oder?? Fahrt Ihr auch mal auf befestigten Straßen?


----------



## Katawompus (24. Juni 2013)

Hi Wanda,
wir fahren in der Tat überwiegend schmale unbefestigte Wege. Spurbahn oder Teerstraße nur, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt. Ich denke, für ein Trekkingrad
ist das nicht unbedingt das richtige. Crossrad halte ich für bedingt geeignet. Aber wenn du es trotzdem mal ausprobiern möchtest, melde ich einfach noch einmal. Meistens sind wir Sonntags unterwegs.

Gruß


----------



## Wanda22 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi, Danke für deine Antwort, solltet ihr mal auf befestigten Wegen unterwegs sein könnt ihr euch ja mal melden, ggf. würde ich es dann mal versuchen, mitzuhalten. Viele Grüße


----------



## Katawompus (3. Juli 2013)

Hi Wanda,
könnte mir vorstellen, dass dir die Tour IZ-Hungriger Wolf- Holo- Ölxdorf-IZ zusagen könnte. Geht zum großen Teil über Spurbahn und befestigte Wege.
Melde mich dann noch einmal hier oder mit einer PM.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Wanda22 (3. Juli 2013)

Hi, vielen Dank für deine Antwort, etwas kenne ich die Gegend, wohne nordwestlich von Itzehoe. Wie ist denn so eure Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wenn ich mal fragen darf, nicht daß ich auf halber Strecke "aufgeben" müßte bin ja eine Frau und mittlerweile 41 Jahre alt. Viele Grüße zurück.


----------



## Katawompus (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo Wanda,
wir fahren nicht auf Zeit. Immer so, dass wir zusammenbleiben bzw. nach einem kurzen Abschnitt aufeinander warten. Wegen des Tempos mach dir mal keinen Kopf. Das wird passend gemacht. Das ganze soll Spaß machen. Wir sind ja auch schon älter und müssen uns nichts mehr beweisen.


----------



## Wanda22 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo,
okay, dann meldet euch einfach mal, wenn ihr mal wieder die besagte Strecke fahrt und ich schaue, ob ich Zeit habe und dann schauen wir einfach mal. Ich habe im übrigen jetzt ein weiteres Rad, ein ganz einfaches Crossrad und halt mein Trekkingrad, würde aber das Crossrad dann bevorzugen.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Katawompus (4. Juli 2013)

Ja, so machen wir das.


----------



## elmkoenig (6. Juli 2013)

moin zusammen,,
würde morgen am Sonntag ne größere Runde fahren wollen, wohne in Poyenberg und bin flexibel was den Treffpunkt angeht..
da die meisten ja in IZ wohnen könnte man sich am Hungrigen Wolf treffen und dann weiter sehen..
evt. den alten Bahndamm nach Holo und dann Schierenwald Boxberg..

hab den ganzen Tag Zeit.. vielleicht passt es bei dem ein oder anderen.

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (6. Juli 2013)

Moin Dirk,

haben uns für morgen schon für eine Tour hier in IZ, Nordeoer Heide pp. verabredet.
Wenns dir passt, um 10:00 am Bahnübergang "Schwarzer Dorn". Das ist in der der Str.  Neue Reihe / Kremper Weg.
Die morgigen Tour ist ca, 2,5 Std.
Ansonsten würe ich / wir  natürlich auch gerne mal die Ecke Schierenwald / Boxberg kennenlernen. Bisher noch nie dort gefahren.

Grüße


----------



## elmkoenig (6. Juli 2013)

ok ich werds versuchen da zu sein..
ist zwar ein Ritt quer durch Itze..
fahr hier um halb neun los..  
wenn ich nicht da sein sollte braucht ihr nicht warten

Gruß


----------



## Katawompus (6. Juli 2013)

Ok


----------



## elmkoenig (9. Juli 2013)

moin,
die Tour am letzten Sonntag hat mir gut gefallen..
freu mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag..

gruß
Dirk


----------



## Katawompus (9. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ja, Sonntag um 10:00 Hanseatenplatz in IZ.

@ Wanda 22:  Wir haben die schon mal benannte Tour ins Auge gefasst. Also viele befestigte Wege und nur ganz wenige technische Einlagen, die man auch umfahren kann. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Std und kein Gehetze. Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, sehen wir und am o.g. Treffpunkt.
Sollte wider Erwarten uns das Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen melde ich mich hier zeitig.

Grüße


----------



## Wanda22 (14. Juli 2013)

Sorry, habe jetzt erst gesehen/gelesen, daß ihr für heute eine Tour geplant hatten, bei der ich dabei sein könnte, tut mir echt leid, werde etwas "aufmerksamer" sein und beim nächsten Start in die Richtung vielleicht mit kommen. Beste Grüße und war hoffentlich eine schöne Tour


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2013)

Moin moin
Wird evtl jetzt am Sonntag gefahren ?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Katawompus (20. Juli 2013)

Moin Jörg,

ja, wir wollen am So eine Tour fahren.
Treffen um 10:00 am Hanseatenplatz in IZ.


----------



## elmkoenig (20. Juli 2013)

moin,
bin morgen nicht dabei
viel Spaß
Gruß
Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (20. Juli 2013)

bin dann auch dabei


----------



## Katawompus (20. Juli 2013)

@elmkoenig: danke
@ sramx9: bis morgen


----------



## Wanda22 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo, guten Morgen,

wenn Ihr die Tour wegen der Wetters nicht kurzfristig absagen sollten, bin ich eigentlich gewillt, heute mit euch zu fahren und hoffe, daß ich es rechtzeitig bis 10:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt schaffe, reise mit dem Auto (und Rad) dabei an. 

Bis später


----------



## Katawompus (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, bis später


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin wie aus dem Urlaub zurück. Naja seit 2 wochen schon. Ich hab "Den Sonntag" nach wie vor im Hinterkopf. Suche immernoch das passende Bike dafür, bzw ich habs gefunden, is nur ausverkauft, jetzt überleg ich und schau hier und da. Dabei stach mir ein radon slide ins Auge wenn ich nicht wüsste das ich so ein ähnliches nicht schonmal neben mir hätt fahren sehen, hätt ichs sofort gekauft. Wie steht ihr dazu sich gleiche Bikes zu kaufen?

Nächstes We werd ich auch nicht da sein. Aber dann sind die Ferien um und unsere ( Freundin und ich) Wochenendausflüge gehen wieder gegen Null.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (29. Juli 2013)

Kurrektur: das swoop war!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (29. Juli 2013)

Moin Maddin,

denke, es ist ziemlich egal, wer welches Bike fährt. Das muss zu einem passen und man sollte sich darauf "wohlfühlen" und vor allem, es sollte zu dem Einsatzzweck passen, zu dem man es verwenden möchte.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (4. August 2013)

Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei. Wird überhaupt gefahren? Mit Glück hab ich dann eine neues Bike dabei.


----------



## Katawompus (4. August 2013)

Hallo Maddin,
bin am kommenden Sonntag nicht dabei. Fahre Sa.
in die Alpen, Freeride-Alpencross von Oberstdorf nach
Torbole/Gardasee. Wenn ich von den anderen höre, dass
eine Tour geplant ist, melde ich mich noch mal. Oder 
"die Anderen" melden sich hier mal.


----------



## Katawompus (9. August 2013)

Hallo Maddin,

Sonntag ist eine Tour angedacht.
Treffen 10:00 Hanseatenplatz.
Bin allerdings nicht dabei.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (4. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab am Sonntag wieder Zeit und fahre mit. Ich hoffe ich bleibe nicht der Einzige.


----------



## Katawompus (4. September 2013)

Hallo maddin,

bin dabei. Treffen 10:00 hanseatenplatz?.
Jan und Andre wollten eigentlich auch fahren.


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (4. September 2013)

10 Uhr wie immer!


----------



## Katawompus (4. September 2013)

okay


----------



## m.a.d.d.i.n (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

morgen wird es sicher modderig!!! Wer ist dabei. Den ein oder andere Enthusiast hat sich ja schon zu erkennen gegeben. 10 Uhr am Hanseatenplatz?
Ich komm auch zu Katawombus runter 
Eine Tour durch die Heide würde mich mal wieder reizen.


----------



## Katawompus (12. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Maddin,

Treffen 10:00 Hanseatenplatz.
So 3 bis 5 werden wir wohl, trotz Matsch.
Kenne Matsch übrigens vom letzten We im Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshls13 (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander!
bin vor kurzem nach Itzehoe gezogen und suche dementsprechend noch ein paar Leute und Trails in und um Itzehoe wo man mal ein wenig Spaß haben kann. Gibt es irgendeine Runde bei der ich mich anschließen könnte oder könnt ihr mir ein paar Trails empfehlen, wo ich selbst auch ein wenig die Schaufel in die Hand nehmen und mich Abends vllt noch ein wenig austoben kann?

MfG
Josh

P.s.: Wollte morgen Mittag/Nachmittag (gegen 15 Uhr) mal einfach so drauf los fahren und ein wenig die Gegend erkunden. Bei Interesse mich dabei zu begleiten, einfach nur schreiben!


----------



## Katawompus (21. Oktober 2013)

Moin Joshls13,

bei mir passt es morgen nicht. Ich / wir  fahren meistens Sonntags eine Runde hier in Itzehoe. Wenn du Interesse hast, hier mal melden. 

Gruß


----------



## Joshls13 (21. Oktober 2013)

Ok!
Wenn es ok ist, wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei.

Greets


----------



## fiddel (22. Oktober 2013)

moin gibts eigentlich jmd der downhill fährt aus itzehoe?


----------



## compact444 (22. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
ich war bisher nur einmal im Bikepark Braunlage und bin sonst mit den anderen hier in Itzehoe mit meinem Enduro unterwegs. Ich hätte aber auf jeden Fall Bock mal ein bisschen Downhill zu fahren.


----------



## compact444 (22. Oktober 2013)

@Joshls13: Mittwochs fahre ich mit ein, zwei Leuten meistens auch, aber leider erst ab 17Uhr. Also falls intersse besteht sag bescheid.


----------



## sramx9 (22. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei.

Es gibt einen Mittwoch in IZ ? Interessant...
Wer fährt da so ?
Junge?...alte?.... junge Alte?

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## compact444 (22. Oktober 2013)

die junge Fraktion ist da eher unterwegs. Wobei es so langsam zu dieser Jahreszeit mit dem Licht eng wird.


----------



## Joshls13 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ahh verdammt Mittwoch habe ich mein einziges Basketball Training in der Woche, je nach dem wie lange ihr fahrt könnte ich dennoch mitkommen, da das Training erst um 8 los geht. 
Im Moment habe ich mein Enduro leider nicht hier also würde ich sowieso erstmal mit meinem XC fahren. Baut ihr hier auch an ein paar Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## compact444 (22. Oktober 2013)

länger als 2Std sind wir eigentlich nicht unterwegs. Ich werde auch erstmal nur noch diese Woche fahren, da ich ab nächster Woche für 3 Wochen im Urlaub bin.


----------



## Joshls13 (22. Oktober 2013)

Wird morgen nichts für mich...
Habe bis 18uhr schule...


----------



## Katawompus (24. Oktober 2013)

Moin zusammen,
laut Wettervorhersage könnte es am Sonntag - zumindest vormittags- trocken sein.
Wollte eine Tour fahren. Wer mitfahren möchte, Treffen um 10:00 in IZ am Hanseatenplatz / Edeka.


----------



## sramx9 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir ist es eingeplant. 
Evtl gehen in der Zeit dann Frau und Hund bei euch da spazieren.


----------



## Joshls13 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ist verzeichnet. Werde schauen ob ich es packe und hier auch nochmal reinschreiben ob ich es packe oder nicht.


----------



## Katawompus (24. Oktober 2013)

Ok, alles klar. Hundeauslauf ist ja genug da. Auch ein nettes kleines Cafe, kurz um die Ecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (26. Oktober 2013)

muss absagen, ....
Autobatterie ist tot.
Kofferraumleuchte war tagelang an.
muss morgen erst mal Starthilfe geben und hoffen das die Batterie nicht hinüber ist.
Mist


----------



## Katawompus (26. Oktober 2013)

Ok-- möge der Strom wieder fließen.
Wir fahren ja fast jeden Sonntag. Vielleicht passt es bei einer der nächsten Touren.
Einfach mal wieder melden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## fiddel (27. November 2013)

moin letzten so. sprach mich der tankmann an der star tanke in der lindenstr. auf meine hafjell pulli an er sagte er würde auch downhill fahren usw. ich wollte mal fragen ob er hier auch vertreten ist oder jmd ihn kennt?! gibt es sonst noch dh interessierte in itzehoe/umgebung?


----------



## compact444 (27. November 2013)

moin, ich glaub er ist hier nicht vertreten, aber ich fahre mit ihm zusammen in iz und wie oben schon geschrieben, wäre interessiert an dh.


----------



## Urtyp (27. November 2013)

Der Tankmann  Doch ist er. Also ich und compact444 fahren viel zusammen und wollten mehr und mehr in den Freeridesektor übergehen. Demnach auch mal in Malente vorbei gucken, zurzeit ist es bei mir nurn bisschen schlecht weil ich a) viel zu viel in der Schule oder an der Tanke sitze und b) noch bis Anfang Januar auf meiner Hardtail-Möhre sitze. Aber sobald ich n neues bike habe meld ich mich.


----------



## fiddel (17. Dezember 2013)

ht ist in malente gar kein problem! da kannst auch mitm bmx fahren  
am 29 fahre ich hin und hätte ggf noch plätze frei...


----------



## alexhardtail (21. Januar 2014)

Moin,
Ich komme aus kremperheide und bin oefters in der nordoer heide (binnenduenen) unterwegs.seit ihr da auch ab und zu? Gibt es hier biker die abends mit lampe unterwegs sind? Koennen ja gerne mal abends ne runde zusammen drehen?
Ich bin 33 und hatte jetzt mit dem biken etwas pausiert, war mehr joggen. Aber das gelaende ist ideal und ich werd dort wohl oft unterwegs sein.
Freu mich.alex


----------



## Katawompus (21. Januar 2014)

Hi Alex,

wir sind häufiger dort unterwegs. Wenn, immer Sonntas so von 10:00 bis ca. 12:30.
Heide und Münsterdorfer Wald passen gut zusammen.
Ich bin kein Lampenfahrer. Allerdings haben 2 von uns so ein "Nachtlicht".
Vielleicht melden die sich ja hier mal.
Ansonsten fahr doch einfach mal eine Runde bei uns mit. Wann die Heide wieder dran ist,
weiß ich nicht genau. Ansonsten ist unser Treffpunkt eigentlich immer am Hanseatenplatz in IZ
sonntags um 10:00. Falls wir Sonntag wieder fahren stelle ich das hier noch einmal rein.

Gruß


----------



## Katawompus (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
wir wollen morgen ( So.) wieder eine Tour um IZ versuchen.
Treffen um 10:00 Hanseatenplatz.


----------



## mtb_morty (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin zugezogener Itzehoer, oder etwas genauer Wilsteraner. Seit ihr noch aktiv unterwegs rund um Itzehoe, sodass man sich mit anschließen kann. Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (15. Juni 2014)

Moin mtb-morty

ja, wir sind noch aktiv. Gerade heute wieder eine Runde gefahren.
Wenn du Interesse hast, komme gerne einmal vorbei. Meistens
starten wir Sonntag. Wenns kommenden Sonntag losgehen sollte
poste ich das hier noch einmal. Entscheidet sich meistens donnerstags.


----------



## mtb_morty (17. Juni 2014)

Freut mich, lass von Dir hören!


----------



## Katawompus (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo mtb-morty
Für Sonntag ist eine Tour geplant.
So um die 2 Std. um Itzehoe.
Treffen ist in IZ, Hanseatenplatz.
Wenns passt, schau vorbei.


----------



## Katawompus (19. Juni 2014)

Ach ja,
Zeitpunkt vergessen. 
Treffen ist um 10:00


----------



## mtb_morty (20. Juni 2014)

Bis Sonntag! 

VG


----------



## Katawompus (20. Juni 2014)

Ok, bis Sonntag.


----------



## helo_melo (13. Juli 2014)

hallo
seid ihr letzte Woche am mittwoch glaube war das ,durch iz gefahren zu dritt?

wollte mich gerne anschliesen!man könnte ja durch die wälder fahren,zb am izet,kleine/große tonkuhle,kochskuhle,deckmann  ......

wo fahrt ihr herum?gruß


----------



## Katawompus (14. Juli 2014)

Hallo helo melo,

ich war jedenfalls nicht dabei. Aber wenn du mal eine Runde mitfahren möchtest.
Wir treffen uns meistens Sonntags um 10o am Hanseatenplatz hier in IZ.
Das was du fahren möchtest ist eigentlich immer bei unseren Touren dabei. Teilweise
jedenfalls. Wenn  wir am kommenden Sonntag wieder fahren poste ich das hier noch einmal.

Gruß


----------



## Katawompus (14. Juli 2014)

Die Zeit ist natürlich 10:00 Uhr und ich so ein 
gähnender Smily.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helo_melo (14. Juli 2014)

Alles klar.. kannst ja Bescheid geben! Bis dann ☺

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Katawompus (17. Juli 2014)

So, Tour für Sonntag ist geplant.
Wir wollen durch die Nordoer Heide und Umgebung fahren.
Treffen dafür entweder um 09:40 am Hanseatenplatz/ Iz
oder um 10:00 direkt am Bahnübergang "Schwarzer Dorn" im Wellenkamp.
Ist der Bahnübergang in der Neuen Reihe Nähe ehemalige Kaserne Nordoe.
Ich bin um 10:00 am Bahnübergang.


----------



## sramx9 (18. Juli 2014)

Moin moin,

ich rufe auch mal ein "ich will" in den Raum.
So weit ich weiß liegt So nix an 

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Katawompus (18. Juli 2014)

Würde mich freuen, wenn du mal wieder dabei wärest.


----------



## sramx9 (19. Juli 2014)

Sodele - komme morgen mit. 9:40 am Hanseaten


----------



## helo_melo (19. Juli 2014)

Ich werde wohl nicht kommen! Zu warm.. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Katawompus (24. Juli 2014)

Wems passt: Sonntag 10:00 Hanseatenplatz
für eine IZ-Runde.


----------



## fiddel (12. August 2014)

moin, ich wär nun auch endlich mal bei ner tour dabei!
wie viel km fahrt ihr eigentlich so oder eher gesagt wie viel kette gebt ihr  ?


----------



## Katawompus (12. August 2014)

Moin,
wir fahren so um die 30 km. Der eine findet es zum Teil anstrengend,
der andere nicht so. Das ganze soll aber Spaß machen und kein Rennen sein.
Wenn das Wetter so einigermaßen mitspielt fahren wir am Sonntag wieder eine 
Runde. Da könnte ich mich aber noch mal melden, wenn Interesse besteht.


----------



## sramx9 (12. August 2014)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt fährt meine Frau fotografieren - dann würde ich kommen.
Auch wenn ich es wohl eher anstrengend finde  es macht aber Spaß


----------



## Katawompus (13. August 2014)

Moin Jörg,

ja, schauen wir mal, wie es wird  -wettertechnisch.
Denke, ne Runde um Iz ist nicht sooo schweißtreibend wie die
Heiderunde letztens.

Gruß


----------



## mr freilauf (13. August 2014)

moinsen

ich muss hier mal werbung für ein einzigartiges event im norden machen!

die veranstaltung ist aufgrund geringer teilnehmerzahl in diesem jahr vorm sterben.

http://s381021234.website-start.de/24-stunden-mtb-rennen/


----------



## Katawompus (14. August 2014)

Moin,

geplant ist eine kleine Runde um IZ.
Treffen jetzt am Sonntag  10:00 in IZ, Hanseatenplatz.
Wenns Wetter nicht so hinhaut können wir ja jederzeit
abbrechen.


----------



## helo_melo (16. August 2014)

Je nach Geschwindigkeit sind 30km ok, wenn man auch mal ne pause macht .. Ich finde die Zeit nur etwas zu früh, da ich meistens immer auf Party bin, bin ich um 10 Uhr nie fit


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2014)

Ich bin nicht dabei.
Meine Frau fährt nicht fotografieren. 
Wollen den Sonntag mal in Ruhe genießen.


----------



## Katawompus (16. August 2014)

Ok, schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2014)

Danke.
Euch viel Spaß und keine Stürze und Platten


----------



## sramx9 (10. August 2015)

Haaalllloooo !!! ???


----------



## Katawompus (10. August 2015)

Moin und Haaallooo!!

Ich bin noch da und fahre auch noch das ein oder anderer.
Hier tut sich ja so gut wie nichts mehr. Aber ich schaue immer noch mal rein.
Wir sind nach wie vor fast jeden Sonntag hier in Itzehoe unterwegs.
Treffpunkt ist eigentlich immer noch der Hanseatenplatz um 10:00.
Wenns dir past, schau doch einfach mal am kommenden So. vorbei.
Wenns nicht gerade Elefanten regnet, fahren wir.


----------



## sramx9 (16. August 2015)

Ich Idiot.
Habe jetzt selber glatt vergessen  hier reinzuschauen.
Heute war ja auch das Wetter ok.
Würde gerne mal wieder Runden mit euch drehen.
Bin aber auch nicht mehr oft im Forum.
Muss es mir wieder angewöhnen  hier nachzusehen.


----------



## Jan_1968 (17. August 2015)

Hallo,
hier im Forum werden die sonntäglichen Touren ohnehin nicht eingestellt. Zu mindestens 95% findet ohnehin jeden Sonntag pünktlich um 10:00Uhr eine Tour ab Hanseatenplatz statt. Mit anderen Worten: Wenn Du mal Lust hast, dann sei einfach da. Die Chance, dass Du niemanden antriffst ist gering. 
Gruß Jan


----------



## alexhardtail (26. November 2018)

Hallo,
Gibt es die Touren noch? 
Alex


----------



## Jan_1968 (26. November 2018)

Hallo, ja die Touren finden nach wie vor regelmäßig statt. Schau gerne mal vorbei, oder frage hier Samstag noch mal an, ob es aktuell stattfindet.

Grüße Jan


----------

